# Función sintáctica de SE



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Todavía tengo una duda sobre la función sintáctica de SE.
Un ejemplo: María se acercó a Juan.

Quisiera saber si ese SE es un complemento directo del verbo _acercar_ o es una mera parte del verbo _acercarse_ (sin ninguna función sintáctica).

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## irene.acler

Yo creo que el verbo en este caso es "acercarse", entonces ese "se" hace parte del verbo.


----------



## lazarus1907

No está tan claro; no me extraña que estés confundido.

Muchos autores consideran este se como un reflexivo de objeto directo, pues admiten perfectamente un complemento directo distinto del sujeto:

Me acerqué
Te acerqué
etc.

Sin embargo, otros autores lo consideran como un componente de un verbo pronominal de movimiento, ya que semánticamente parece producirse una cierta modificación. Basta con traducir las frases anteriores al inglés para darse cuenta de que hay que usar verbos distintos:

Me acerqué a la tienda = I went round to the shop
Te acerqué a la tienda = I brought/took you to the shop

Me acerqué a la pared = I approached to the wall
Te acerqué a la pared = I brought you (closer) to the wall

Yo me inclino por que este se carece de carece de función nominal.


----------



## Pitt

lazarus1907 said:


> No está tan claro; no me extraña que estés confundido.
> 
> Muchos autores consideran este se como un reflexivo de objeto directo, pues admiten perfectamente un complemento directo distinto del sujeto:
> 
> Me acerqué
> Te acerqué
> etc.
> 
> Sin embargo, otros autores lo consideran como un componente de un verbo pronominal de movimiento, ya que semánticamente parece producirse una cierta modificación. Basta con traducir las frases anteriores al inglés para darse cuenta de que hay que usar verbos distintos:
> 
> Me acerqué a la tienda = I went round to the shop
> Te acerqué a la tienda = I brought/took you to the shop
> 
> Me acerqué a la pared = I approached to the wall
> Te acerqué a la pared = I brought you (closer) to the wall
> 
> Yo me inclino por que este se carece de función nominal.


 
Te agradezco los ejemplos. Aquí mi opinión:

_acercarse_ = verbo intransitivo
María se acercó a Juan: SE sin función nominal 
Me acerqué a la tienda: ME sin función nominal 
Me acerqué a la pared:  ME sin función nominal 

_acercar_ = verbo transitivo
Te acerqué a la tienda: TE = complemento directo  
Te acerqué a la pared:  TE = complemento directo 

¿Es esta interpretación posible?


----------



## HolaATodos

Parece difícil de comprender pero es un caso particular del español. El reflexivo es una forma de "transitivo" en la que el complemento directo es el sujeto.

_acercarse_ = verbo *reflexivo*
María se acercó a Juan: SE *= complemento directo  *
Me acerqué a la tienda: ME *= complemento directo *
Me acerqué a la pared:  ME =* complemento directo *

_acercar_ = verbo transitivo
Te acerqué a la tienda: TE = complemento directo 
  Te acerqué a la pared:  TE = complemento directo 


Espero que te sirva de ayuda.


----------



## San

Pitt said:


> Te agradezco los ejemplos. Aquí mi opinión:
> 
> _acercarse_ = verbo intransitivo
> María se acercó a Juan: SE sin función nominal
> Me acerqué a la tienda: ME sin función nominal
> Me acerqué a la pared:  ME sin función nominal
> 
> _acercar_ = verbo transitivo
> Te acerqué a la tienda: TE = complemento directo
> Te acerqué a la pared:  TE = complemento directo
> 
> ¿Es esta interpretación posible?



Acercarse se usa a menudo como transitivo:

_Me acerqué el vaso a los labios pero no llegué a beber.
Se acercó una silla y se sentó._

Saludos.


----------



## Pitt

lazarus1907 said:


> No está tan claro; no me extraña que estés confundido.
> 
> Muchos autores consideran este se como un reflexivo de objeto directo, pues admiten perfectamente un complemento directo distinto del sujeto:
> 
> Me acerqué
> Te acerqué
> etc.
> 
> Sin embargo, otros autores lo consideran como un componente de un verbo pronominal de movimiento, ya que semánticamente parece producirse una cierta modificación. Basta con traducir las frases anteriores al inglés para darse cuenta de que hay que usar verbos distintos:
> 
> Me acerqué a la tienda = I went round to the shop
> Te acerqué a la tienda = I brought/took you to the shop
> 
> Me acerqué a la pared = I approached to the wall
> Te acerqué a la pared = I brought you (closer) to the wall
> 
> Yo me inclino por que este se carece de carece de función nominal.


 
Yo también pienso que ese SE carece de función nominal (no es un C.D.).

En general se reconoce el C.D. por la pasivización:
María se acercó a Juan > María fue acercada por ella misma.  ???

Esta pasivización me parece raro.


----------



## lazarus1907

Pitt said:


> ¿Es esta interpretación posible?


Es la que te he dado antes.


----------



## Pitt

En este contexto es muy interesante este sitio: http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache:xYORsUylQiIJ:www.edu.xunta.es/contidos/premios/p2003/b/archaron7/GRAMATICA/USOSdeSE.htm+%22Marca+de+verbo+pronominal%22&hl=de&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=de

*d) Verbos transitivos que se transforman en intransitivos*_: levantar/levantarse, tirar/tirarse, apoyar/apoyarse_ _mover/moverse, dormir/dormirse, acostar/acostarse, acercar/acercarse, _verbos como_ alegrarse, asustarse, avergonzarse, _o como_ romper/romperse, abrir/abrirse, enfriar/enfriarse, derretir/derretirse, etc._
_· __María se asusta/ Él se levantó/ Juan se tiró al agua/ El se apoyó en el árbol/ La nieve se derritió por el calor._

El ejemplo: María se acercó a Juan.
Ya que el verbo _acercarse_ es intransitivo, la partícula SE no tiene ninguna función nominal (no es un C.D.).


----------



## Pitt

San said:


> Acercarse se usa a menudo como transitivo:
> 
> _Me acerqué el vaso a los labios pero no llegué a beber._
> _Se acercó una silla y se sentó._
> 
> Saludos.


 
En mi opinión en estas construcciones se trata del verbo transitivo _acercar:_ con C.D. Los pronombres ME y SE funcionan como C.I. (dativo de interés).

Me [C.I.] acerqué el vaso [C.D.] a los labios.
Se [C.I.] acercó una silla [C.D.].


----------



## Pitt

Pitt said:


> En mi opinión en estas construcciones se trata del verbo transitivo _acercar:_ con C.D. Los pronombres ME y SE funcionan como C.I. (dativo de interés).
> 
> Me [C.I.] acerqué el vaso [C.D.] a los labios.
> Se [C.I.] acercó una silla [C.D.].


 
Quisiera saber si mi análisis es correcto.


----------



## AlSpider

Según mi profesora de Lengua sería un morfema verbal, o lo que es lo mismo, un verbo promominal. Por tanto, en un análisis sintáctico solo habría que indicar que es un morfema verbal.

Intenta conjugar el verbo sin el SE y si no tiene mucho sentido o cambia el significado, como en este caso (María acercó a Juan), está claro que es un morfema verbal. A mi en lo personal me funciona y no me lleva a confunsión.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Te agradezco los ejemplos. Aquí mi opinión:
> 
> _acercarse_ = verbo intransitivo
> María se acercó a Juan: SE sin función nominal
> Me acerqué a la tienda: ME sin función nominal
> Me acerqué a la pared: ME sin función nominal
> 
> _acercar_ = verbo transitivo
> Te acerqué a la tienda: TE = complemento directo
> Te acerqué a la pared: TE = complemento directo
> 
> ¿Es esta interpretación posible?


 
Your perception is correct it's a pronominal verb (without nominal function) and INTRASITIVIZED.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Pitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> En mi opinión en estas construcciones se trata del verbo transitivo _acercar:_ con C.D. Los pronombres ME y SE funcionan como C.I. (dativo de interés).
> 
> Me [C.I.] acerqué el vaso [C.D.] a los labios.
> Se [C.I.] acercó una silla [C.D.].
> 
> 
> 
> Quisiera saber si mi análisis es correcto.
Click to expand...


Yes, Pitt -- that's it too. If there is a CD mentioned then the only function the atonic pronoun could have is 'interest' or 'possession'. I think in the above sentences it's more clearly possession. 

If there's no CD mentioned then it can only be the pronominal usage of 'acercarse'. And yet -- in the DRAE there is still no pronominal definition. It's the same problem we've discovered many times before. It's a transitive verb being used pronominally.

I've had a lot of work lately that's why I haven't been around. Good to see we're still analyzing. 

Grant


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Yes, Pitt -- that's it too. If there is a CD mentioned then the only function the atonic pronoun could have is 'interest' or 'possession'. I think in the above sentences it's more clearly possession.
> 
> If there's no CD mentioned then it can only be the pronominal usage of 'acercarse'. And yet -- in the DRAE there is still no pronominal definition. It's the same problem we've discovered many times before. It's a transitive verb being used pronominally.
> 
> I've had a lot of work lately that's why I haven't been around. Good to see we're still analyzing.
> 
> Grant


 
Sorry Grant, Acercarse is *not* a transitive verb. It is a PRONOMINAL without nominal function or INTRANSITIVIZED (se).
The verb 'acercar yes.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> Sorry Grant, Acercarse is *not* a transitive verb. It is a PRONOMINAL without nominal function or INTRANSITIVIZED (se).
> The verb 'acercar yes.
> 
> Ivy29



I'm sorry to disagree but, according to the DRAE, there is no verb 'acercarse'. Only 'acercar', transitivo that is, U.t.c.prnl.

*acercar**.* (De _cerca_2).
* 1.     ** tr.* Poner cerca o a menor distancia de lugar o tiempo. _Acercó la radio para escuchar las noticias._ U. t. c. prnl. _Se acercan las vacaciones de Navidad._ U. t. en sent. fig. _Los dos países se han acercado políticamente._


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> I'm sorry to disagree but, according to the DRAE, there is no verb 'acercarse'. Only 'acercar', transitivo that is, U.t.c.prnl.
> 
> *acercar**.* (De _cerca_2).
> *1. **tr.* Poner cerca o a menor distancia de lugar o tiempo. _Acercó la radio para escuchar las noticias._ U. t. c. prnl. _Se acercan las vacaciones de Navidad._ U. t. en sent. fig. _Los dos países se han acercado políticamente._
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
PRONOMINAL, read carefully (u,t.c. PRNL.) as pronominal is not a transitive verb, and the PRONOUN is an IO pronoun = *Nos le acercamos ( a ella) . or how would you  rephrase the above sentence with 'la' ?? I hope not.*

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> PRONOMINAL, read carefully (u,t.c. PRNL.) as pronominal is not a transitive verb, and the PRONOUN is an IO pronoun = *Nos le acercamos ( a ella) . or how would you  rephrase the above sentence with 'la' ?? I hope not.*
> 
> Ivy29



No. You need to understand the DRAE nomenclature more accurately. 

U.t.c.prnl is not equal to prnl.

The DRAE makes a distinction between 'U.t.c.prnl' and prnl. 

"U.t.c.prnl' retains its transitive definition and the atonic pronoun has the defacto direct object that is reflexive.

Nos le acercamos ('a' nostotros mismos{CD} a ella {CI}). = understood.

True 'pronominal' verbs cannot be understood reflexively or reciprocally.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> No. You need to understand the DRAE nomenclature more accurately.
> 
> U.t.c.prnl is not equal to prnl.
> 
> The DRAE makes a distinction between 'U.t.c.prnl' and prnl.
> 
> "U.t.c.prnl' retains its transitive definition and the atonic pronoun has the defacto direct object that is reflexive.
> 
> Nos le acercamos ('a' nostotros mismos{CD} a ella {CI}). = understood.
> 
> True 'pronominal' verbs cannot be understood reflexively or reciprocally.


 
*Sorry, Grant  U.t.c means:  úsase también como' prnl (= pronominal).*
BUT the point is 'Acercarse' it  is a Pronominal verb in that sentence where (NOS) has not a nominal function, and the other pronoun is an IO. This is the issue. If it were a TRANSITIVE verb it should have a DIRECT OBJECT.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> *Sorry, Grant  U.t.c means: **úsase** usado** también como' prnl (= pronominal).*
> BUT the point is 'Acercarse' it  is a Pronominal verb in that sentence where (NOS) has not a nominal function, and the other pronoun is an IO. This is the issue. If it were a TRANSITIVE verb it should have a DIRECT OBJECT.
> 
> Ivy29



Thanks for your opinion. I don't share it. If the DRAE doesn't have an entry with simply "prnl" then there is no uniquely pronominal definition for the verb. 
There is a difference between "un verbo prnominal" (marcado como "prnl" en el DRAE) and "un verbo que se puede usar pronominalmente = con un pronombre átono que no desempeña función sintáctica". It's important for the student to learn this difference to avoid confusion.

That is what I read from the experts on the topic.

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## Pitt

AlSpider said:


> Según mi profesora de Lengua sería un morfema verbal, o lo que es lo mismo, un verbo promominal. Por tanto, en un análisis sintáctico solo habría que indicar que es un morfema verbal.
> 
> Intenta conjugar el verbo sin el SE y si no tiene mucho sentido o cambia el significado, como en este caso (María acercó a Juan), está claro que es un morfema verbal. A mi en lo personal me funciona y no me lleva a confunsión.


 
La aclaración de tu profesora me parece genial. En este contexto otros ejemplos:

Las vacaciones se acercan: SE = morfema verbal del verbo _acercarse_
Las vacaciones acercan: no tiene sentido

Me levanto temprano: ME = morfema verbal del verbo _levantarse_
Levanto temprano: no tiene sentido

Me lavo las manos: ME = complemento indirecto
Lavo las manos: tiene sentido


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> La aclaración de tu profesora me parece genial. En este contexto otros ejemplos:
> 
> Las vacaciones se acercan: SE = morfema verbal del verbo _acercarse_
> Las vacaciones acercan: no tiene sentido
> 
> Me levanto temprano: ME = morfema verbal del verbo _levantarse_
> Levanto temprano: no tiene sentido
> 
> Me lavo las manos: ME = complemento indirecto
> Lavo las manos: tiene sentido



With several of these verbs, Pitt, it seems the RAE, doesn't accept the idea of an instransitivity or pronominality 'inherent' in the verb. That's why they list the verbs with only 'transitive' or 'U.t.c.prnl' which is what they list for 'reflexive' verbs that we discovered on many occasions. In the thinking of the RAE the use of 'se' with 'acercar' is transmitting the same idea as the transitive usage -- but they simply see that the subject is 'moving' to make itself nearer to something.

To refer to it as a verbal morpheme is fine -- but for 'acercar' -I cannot accept that it has a pronominal counterpart in 'acercarse'. The closest accurate translation of 'acercarse' as some others have said and the RAE makes clear is : _acercarse = hacer que uno or algo se mueva a sí mismo más cerca a algo o a un lugar. _We've also studied that there are several uses of the atonic pronoun that concurs with the subject that simply instransitivizes the verb. But that use does *not* make it a 'pronominal _or_ intransitive verb'. Again we've discussed this nuance many times. To refer to a verb as 'pronominal' the RAE must have a 'unique' pronominal definition listed for it. Acercar can never be a pronominal verb according to the RAE. That's my final word on the subject. Acercar, transitive, can be intransitivized. 

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> PRONOMINAL, read carefully (u,t.c. PRNL.) as pronominal is not a transitive verb, and the PRONOUN is an IO pronoun = *Nos le acercamos ( a ella) . or how would you rephrase the above sentence with 'la' ?? I hope not.*
> 
> Ivy29


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Otra vez ml ejemplo original:

María se acercó a Juan. 

SE = Parte del verbo pronominal (intransitivizado) _acercarse_: no tiene ninguna función sintáctica (no es CD o CI).

SE no puede ser un CD del verbo transitivo _acercar_. No es posible: María fue acercado por sí mismo a Juan.

¿Estás de acuerdo?

Pitt


.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo. El ejemplo original:
> 
> No es posible: María fue acercado por si mismo a Juan.
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?



No really. That sentence is grammatical, Pitt, though not very utilitarian admittedly. If that sentence is not possible then neither is: Juan fue afeitado por sí mismo. Reflexive verbs are a 'version' of transitive verbs -- that have the notion of the action 'being done to oneself'. When someone 'is moving nearer to something -- it's their OWN action happening to themselves that moves them closer to something else. They are doing the action 'to' themselves and that is the nature of 'reflexive verbs'. For a verb to be 'pronominal' is has to have an 'entirely' different definition listed by the RAE. We concluded this a long time ago. I don't understand why you're still confused.

"Reflexive verbs" are 'transitive verbs' that use the 'subject' as the 'direct object' of the transitive verb -- therefore fulfilling the requirements of a 'transitive verb'. This is listed as 'U.t.c.prnl' in the DRAE which we all have concluded is 'very misleading' to the student -- because Reflexive Transitive verbs are 'not' pronominal but use the atonic pronoun just like a pronominal verb does.

Irse, dormirse, etc -- all have pronominal (prnl) definitions in the DRAE.
Afeitar, Lavar, acercar -- all se puede usar t.c.prnl -- these are 'reflexive verbs' and have NO prnl definition in the DRAE -  The 'se' is a marker of reflexive which is the 'person' to whom the action happens. So the SE has a 'figurative sintactic role'. 

How do we know if the atonic pronoun that concurs with the subject has a 'sintactic role'???? By testing to see what happens when you remove it.

¿¿¿Qué sucede cuando se quita, de un "verbo pronominal", el pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto????

*La definición del verbo cambia completamente! *​
PERO -- ¿¿Qué sucede cuando se quita, de un "verbo reflexivo y transitivo", el pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto????

*La definición del verbo se queda igual!  Sencillamente el objeto de la acción del
verbo traslada del sujeto del verbo a otra persona/cosa. Pero la definición no cambia y el verbo
se queda transitivo donde el CD es o el sujeto o algo diferente.


*Es evidente que quieres «un papel» o «no papel» para el pronombre átono que concuerda con el subjeto -- «una función sintáctica» o «ninguna función». Pues -- no es tan fácil. Hay una tercera posibilidad.  Con verbos reflexivos -- son transitivos -- donde la función sintáctica del SE es 'marcar' la persona quien está involucrado directamente en la acción - en quien (upon whom) la acción está sucediendo. Así que tiene el 'papel sintática' de un CD figurativo. Esto cumple con la definición de un verbo transitivo. Otra prueba de esto es que creo que no admiten un CI los verbos pronominales «verdaderos»; pero con verbos reflexivos/transitivos, sí. "Acercar", con SE, admite un CI."

Hay una prueba para diferenciar entre un 'verbo pronominal' (según la DRAE) y un 'verbo transitivo y reflexivo (U.t.c.prnl) -- Mira arriba de nuevo, por favor. La prueba funciona en todas situaciones.

Es posible que vayas a concluir finalmente que el pronombre usado con verbos transitivos sigue sin teniendo función sintáctica alguna -- pues vale -- a mí no me molesta tal conclusión. 'Pero' es muy importante que distingas entre 'verbos pronominales y reflexivos' -- hay que mantener unos cuantos kilómetros entre los dos. 

 En conclusión: Un verbo solo es 'pronominal' (según la definición del DRAE y escrito con "prnl" usando la nomenclatura de la RAE) si la eliminación del pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto completamente cambia la definición del verbo. De lo contrario el verbo es 'transitivo/reflexivo' (o inherentemente 'intransitivo').

Grant​​


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Otra vez ml ejemplo original:
> 
> María se acercó a Juan.
> 
> SE = Parte del verbo pronominal (intransitivizado) _acercarse_: no tiene ninguna función sintáctica (no es CD o CI).
> 
> SE no puede ser un CD del verbo transitivo _acercar_. No es posible: María fue acercado por sí mismo a Juan.
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?
> 
> Pitt
> 
> 
> .


 
*Totalmente de acuerdo*, *NO ES POSIBLE*, María fue acercad*a *por sí mism*a *a Juan


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> No really. That sentence is grammatical, Pitt, though not very utilitarian admittedly. If that sentence is not possible then neither is: Juan fue afeitado por sí mismo. Reflexive verbs are a 'version' of transitive verbs -- that have the notion of the action 'being done to oneself'. When someone 'is moving nearer to something -- it's their OWN action happening to themselves that moves them closer to something else. They are doing the action 'to' themselves and that is the nature of 'reflexive verbs'. For a verb to be 'pronominal' is has to have an 'entirely' different definition listed by the RAE. We concluded this a long time ago. I don't understand why you're still confused.
> 
> "Reflexive verbs" are 'transitive verbs' that use the 'subject' as the 'direct object' of the transitive verb -- therefore fulfilling the requirements of a 'transitive verb'. This is listed as 'U.t.c.prnl' in the DRAE which we all have concluded is 'very misleading' to the student -- because Reflexive Transitive verbs are 'not' pronominal but use the atonic pronoun just like a pronominal verb does.


 
Sorry Grant, Pitt's sentence is not CORRECT María por sí misma fue  acercada a JUAN ( INCORRECT).

Grant you have to differentiate the 'se' reflexive with 'NOMINAL FUNCTION' 
Juan *SE *lava  'se'= *DO*
Juan *se* lava las manos ( *SE= IO*) MANOS= (DO)
Here Juan is SUBJECT-agent.

Juan se afeitó en la barbería  (Juan subject-cause)
SE= DO
Juan se afeito la barba en la barbería ( Juan subject-cause)
se = *IO*
BARBA = *DO.*

*Juan se considera simpático*
*Juan se considera culpable*

*Simpático+ culpable is an attribute*
*SE= DO.*
*Juan se pegó en la cabeza al entrar por la ventana*
*Juan here is PATIENT or 'experimentator' it means NOT intentionally hurt his head, Juan suffered the bump but unintentionally*
*'se' is DO.*

*Juan se hizo una herida al salir por la ventana*
*Juan subject-patient, sufferer or experimantator*
*SE= IO*
*Herida = DO.*

*ACERCAR is a TRANSITIVE verb*
*BUT ACERCARSE is a pronominal verb made non- transitive by (SE) with no nominal function.*
*The subject is experimentator or agent.*
*Juan se durmió  (dormirse) en la conferencia( this 'se' is not functional) this 'se' just make the verb DORMIR an INTRANSITIVE ONE.*
*TRANSITIVE>>>>>>>Intransitive.*
*Juan se levantó de la mesa ( Juan AGENT) of himself.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## aceituna

Estoy de acuerdo con Grant, y me gusta mucho su explicación.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> *ACERCAR is a TRANSITIVE verb*
> *BUT ACERCARSE is a **pronomina*l* transitive/reflexive verb made non- transitive by (SE) with no **nominal** literal syntactic function  but having the figurative/semantic function of a DO.*



I agree with your general analysis of SE's various roles and functions. But 'opino que' your above sentence there lacks 'precision' according to the RAE's definitions and the writings or Alarcos and Seco. You must replace the word 'pronominal' with 'transitive', Ivy. 'Acercar' can *not* be made into a 'pronominal verb'. It can be used 'pronominally', simply meaning that it can take an atonic pronoun that agrees with the subject. But its essential transitivity never changes.


----------



## mhp

NewdestinyX said:


> You must replace the word 'pronominal' with 'transitive', Ivy. 'Acercar' can *not* be made 'pronominal'. It can be used 'pronominally' simply meaning that it can take an stonic pronoun that agrees with the subject. But its transitivity can never change.



I’m not sure what you mean by that. _acercarse _can mean “to approach”. In English, that verb can be either transitive or intransitive, depending on how it is used. Same in Spanish: It can either take a direct object or not. When it does not take a direct object, the best way to describe it is as a “pronominal intransitive”. 

se acercaba la fecha de su partida 
the day of her departure was drawing near (or approaching)

To call it reflexive in that sentence is quite a stretch of the definition of reflexive.


----------



## NewdestinyX

mhp said:


> I’m not sure what you mean by that. _acercarse _can mean “to approach”. In English, that verb can be either transitive or intransitive, depending on how it is used. Same in Spanish: It can either take a direct object or not. When it does not take a direct object, the best way to describe it is as a “pronominal intransitive”.
> 
> se acercaba la fecha de su partida
> the day of her departure was drawing near (or approaching)
> 
> To call it reflexive in that sentence is quite a stretch of the definition of reflexive.



No at all a stretch that way I see it. The subject (fecha) is doing the approaching itself. 'Reflexive' is a term that simply means the subject is receiving the action of the verb. The problem with educators and some grammarians on this topic is that they see 'reflexivity' too literally or limit it too much. You don't have to be bringing the razor to your cheek for something to be reflexive.

Look at duchar(se) or vestir(se) and others like it. Is the action happening outwardly or inwardly? -- well both those verbs 'reflect' back to a person. And that's how we've come to think of the 'totality' of 'reflexivity' in the Spanish verbs. The RAE wisely, thru much discussion and analysis has come to the correct conclusion on all this in my studied opinion and have written their dictionary accordingly. 

For many Spanish verbs -- the 'nature' of the action is done to 'someone or something' - inherently. "Not" just to a person but to many other things and even to 'situations' like the approach of a date. Spanish grammarians realize, properly I think, that there's no difference between a subject receiving an action and another object receiving an action in terms of choosing its verb type. To the modern grammarian both the subject and an object can be direct complements. That's actually always been a given but the newer 'bent' in this argument is that these subjects can be 'figurative' concepts or 'situations' too due to the nature of the verb itself. There is a reason why the DRAE does not list 'acercar' with the designation 'prnl' or 'intr'. Because to the native Spanish speaking mind the action of 'acercar' has a receiver of its action in every usage. Reaching out and grabbing a glass and moving it nearer is the same essential action as a date reaching out to the present and pulling it toward itself. I agree it takes some imagination for the English speaker to 'feel' this concept. But it's really common to the mind of the native spanish speaker. I had a couple of natives help me with the concept. When an action is toward a person like afeitar(se) and bañar(se) it's easier to imagine and grasp as reflexive. What's harder is 'acercar(se)' and like verbs. But then just put a person in the picture and suddenly they're moving 'themselves' nearer to something. It gets a little easier to see.

This is one of those topics that's so hard for foreigners to grasp. You, mhp, are a very advanced student and I know this isn't a problem for you and many other bilinguals here who are fluent or near fluent -- as we just speak and write. But when it comes time to analyze it -- as Lazarus has said many times, some of these things are only for discussion amongst natives as they're the only ones that have the mindset to really 'get it'. Since I live in a world of grammar where I 'enjoy' switching my thinking to another way of looking at syntax and semantics I have many 'lucid' moments. "Acercarse" and other verbs like it that have no 'intr' or 'prnl' listing in the DRAE are getting clearer to me. Pitt like many of us are grappling to assign a role to the atonic pronoun that agrees with the subject. Make the 'se' mean something and have a syntactic role. When they can't find a nice neat role for the pronoun they say it has no function and assign it to the 'waste basket' of 'pronominal verb'.. And it strips 'transitivity' of the ability to reflect the action to the subject except for thise very few verbs that talking about actions done to our bodies.

In my mind now - and the mind of the native as represented in the designations in the DRAE the reflexivity and transitivity of lavar(se) and acercar(se) are virtually indistinguishable.

The nominal and non-nominal roles that Ivy brings up are germane to the most precise analyses of this topic 'but' that doesn't translate in the real world of learning 'and' the RAE rightly decided that as far determining definitions and nomenclature -- it was not necessary to make a distinction in nominality.

There is no such verb as 'acercarse'. But there is transitive acercar that can use the reflexive pronoun to add figurative reflexivity where the pronoun is the defacto direct complement.

Thanks for your challenge. It helps me sharpen my arguments.

Grant


----------



## mhp

A reflexive verb is essentially a transitive verb, as you have mentioned.

  Ducharse/vestirse are reflexive because the subject can do “duchar/vestir” to either its neighbor or to itself. _Acercarse_, in the example I gave, is not reflexive because it is not something that the subject of the sentence can perform on other things. 

The date was approaching.

The "date" cannot bring other things closer to present; it cannot even bring itself closer to the present. Even if you “stretch” it and put a human subject, you still can’t make it transitive: Juan was bring Christmas (or another event) closer to present! The verb is intransitive. It just happens to use SE as part of the verb; SE has no grammatical function—i.e. pronominal.

The tags in the DRAE can be confusing for the uninitiated. A tag such as “U. t. c. prnl.” means that the verb is a full-fledged pronominal verb (possibly reflexive). If this tag appears on a line that says “transitive verb”, it does not mean that the pronominal version is necessarily reflexive or that it is transitive.  For example consider:

*enfrentar*.
  1. tr. afrontar (ǁ poner frente a frente). U. t. c. prnl.
  2. tr. afrontar (ǁ hacer frente al enemigo). U. t. c. prnl.
  3. tr. afrontar (ǁ hacer cara a un peligro). U. t. c. prnl.
  (DRAE)

  This may give you the idea that “enfrentar” is always transitive even in its pronominal forms. But that is not the case:

*enfrentar(se)*. Con el sentido de ‘hacer frente a alguien o algo, especialmente a un problema o peligro’, puede ser transitivo: _«¿Qué podemos hacer para enfrentar esta situación?»_ (VV. AA. _Mamar_ [Arg. 1983]); o, *más frecuentemente, intransitivo pronominal*, con un complemento introducido por _con_ o _a:_ _«Era la primera vez que me enfrentaba con una cosa grande y peligrosa»_ (Viezzer _Hablar_ [Bol. 1977]); _«Juntos se enfrentaron a la policía»_ (Vergés _Cenizas_ [R. Dom. 1980]).

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​ 
  By the way, according to your definition of reflexive for _acercarse_, _enfrentarse_ is also reflexive. But it is not! It is pronominal for the same reasons that _acercarse_ is pronominal *(in the sentence I gave before).

*Edit: added a clarification.


----------



## aceituna

Hola chicos:

Me parece muy interesante esta discusión. Permitidme que aporte mi granito de arena: el punto de vista de alguien que habla español (no demasiado mal) pero que sabe más bien poco de gramática...

Estoy de acuerdo con Grant en que acercarse puede interpretarse como reflexivo en el ejemplo: *María se acerca a Juan*. María pone en movimiento su cuerpo, es decir, se mueve a sí misma, para llegar adonde está Juan. En este caso, es cierto que la interpretación no dista mucho de la que se puede hacer con lavarse:
-María lava un vaso. María se lava (a sí misma).
-María acerca un vaso a Juan. María se acerca (a sí misma) a Juan.

Pero... coincido con mhp en que ese razonamiento falla en el ejemplo de la fecha. E incluso sin irnos a algo tan abstracto como una fecha... Un vaso se cae de la mesa -> *el vaso se acerca al suelo*. ¿Se puede considerar reflexivo? Yo creo que no. El vaso no se acerca a sí mismo al suelo, sino que en realidad es la gravedad la que lo está moviendo. Falta la intención. María sí se mueve por sí misma y a sí misma. El vaso no. Así que en este caso yo creo que sería pronominal sin más.

Así que: ¿acercarse es reflexivo o pronominal intransitivo?
Mi respuesta es: Ni idea  
Y es que no estoy segura de que tenga que ser sólo una de las dos cosas. (Evidentemente, no puede ser reflexivo e intransitivo a la vez... pero puede que en algunos casos se comporte de una manera y en otros de otra, ¿no?).

Y ya por último , también estoy de acuerdo con el comentario de mhp acerca de las indicaciones del DRAE. No en todos los casos un verbo indicado con tr. y U.t.c.prnl quiere decir reflexivo.
Otro ejemplo sería arriesgar. Arriesgarse no es reflexivo.

Saludicos,
Inés


----------



## Pitt

mhp said:


> The tags in the DRAE can be confusing for the uninitiated. A tag such as “U. t. c. prnl.” means that the verb is a full-fledged pronominal verb (possibly reflexive). If this tag appears on a line that says “transitive verb”, it does not mean that the pronominal version is necessarily reflexive or that it is transitive. For example consider:
> 
> *enfrentar*.
> 1. tr. afrontar (ǁ poner frente a frente). U. t. c. prnl.
> 2. tr. afrontar (ǁ hacer frente al enemigo). U. t. c. prnl.
> 3. tr. afrontar (ǁ hacer cara a un peligro). U. t. c. prnl.
> (DRAE)
> 
> This may give you the idea that “enfrentar” is always transitive even in its pronominal forms. But that is not the case:
> 
> *enfrentar(se)*. Con el sentido de ‘hacer frente a alguien o algo, especialmente a un problema o peligro’, puede ser transitivo: _«¿Qué podemos hacer para enfrentar esta situación?»_ (VV. AA. _Mamar_ [Arg. 1983]); o, *más frecuentemente, intransitivo pronominal*, con un complemento introducido por _con_ o _a:_ _«Era la primera vez que me enfrentaba con una cosa grande y peligrosa»_ (Viezzer _Hablar_ [Bol. 1977]); _«Juntos se enfrentaron a la policía»_ (Vergés _Cenizas_ [R. Dom. 1980]).
> 
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​
> 
> 
> By the way, according to your definition of reflexive for _acercarse_, _enfrentarse_ is also reflexive. But it is not! It is pronominal for the same reasons that _acercarse_ is pronominal.


 
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo. La RAE me ha comunicado:

El diccionario emplea la fórmula *U.t.c.prnl.* para señalar que el verbo en cuestión se emplea también con un pronombre átono concordado con el sujeto, lo cual incluye también usos reflexivos y recíprocos, y no solo los propiamente pronominales.

En otras palabras la fórmula *U.t.c.prnl.* se puede referir a un verbo reflexivo (lavarse), un verbo recíproco (besarse) o un verbo pronominal (acercarse, enfrentarse).

Pitt


----------



## Ynez

Está claro que todo esto del *se* es un problema, y que la nomenclatura es confusa. Pero, por suerte, yo creo que los que estáis aquí participando ya comprendéis todo este mundo del *se*, cada uno clasificándolo en su mente con un nombre diferente.

Grant, como has comentado que los nativos piensan en reflexivo y tal y cual...te diré que yo no estoy de acuerdo.

Personalmente, creo que los nativos no pensamos en *se* ni como reflexivo ni como intransitivo ni como nada, lo usamos y punto 

Puedo comprender que si has hablado con especialistas en gramática, ellos se hayan hecho una imagen mental de ese *se *que tú llamas transitivo en _acercarse_ (yo no). Otros hemos llegado a reflexionar sobre todo esto al aprender otro idioma, inglés por ejemplo, y entonces incluso podemos dejar de considerar transitivos verbos como _vestirse_.

Si a ti te va bien el método de la reflexividad, estupendo. A mí me resulta más práctico y funcional meter todos esos verbos en un solo paquete y considerarlos intransitivos, y así diferenciarlos de cuando son transitivos y no llevarán *se*:

Se viste --- Viste a su hija
Se acerca --- Acerca el vaso
Se lava --- Lava el coche

Seguramente habrá ocasiones en que este razonamiento no valga, pero yo creo que no serán muchas.

Me alegro de verte de nuevo por aquí, Grant


----------



## Ynez

Se me ha ocurrido otra idea relacionada.

El concepto de reflexividad habría que tenerlo claro en oraciones como:

_Se acerca el vaso_

_Se lava las manos_

En el primer caso en inglés sería algo como _He gets the glass closer to *himself*_, el segundo _He washes *his* hands_. Pero curiosamente aquí sí que son transitivos (aparece un Objeto directo). Pero ¿por qué tengo yo que pensar en _Me visto muy deprisa_, _Me ducho por la noche_ como reflexivos?


----------



## mhp

aceituna said:


> ... pero puede que en algunos casos se comporte de una manera y en otros de otra, ¿no?


No hay motivo por el que no pueda ser como lo indicas tú. Un verbo puede ser transitivo e intransitivo a la vez. También puede ser estrictamente pronominal (transitivo y intransitivo) y reflexivo. Un verbo no puede ser todo eso dentro de una sola oración, pero sí que puede desarrollar todas estas funciones en oraciones distintas. Por ejemplo, se dice que el verbo «haber» es impersonal en «hay tres mesas» pero eso no quiere decir que este verbo siempre desarrolle esta función. 

 Todo eso me recuerda de un episodio de Aída en el que le enseñan que en una cierta frase «Juan» es el sujeto, pero cuado se enfrenta a una frase sin «Juan» cree que la frase no tiene sujeto.


----------



## aceituna

mhp said:


> No hay motivo por el que no pueda ser como lo indicas tú. Un verbo puede ser transitivo e intransitivo a la vez. También puede ser estrictamente pronominal (transitivo y intransitivo) y reflexivo. Un verbo no puede ser todo eso dentro de una sola oración, pero sí que puede desarrollar todas estas funciones en oraciones distintas. Por ejemplo, se dice que el verbo «haber» es impersonal en «hay tres mesas» pero eso no quiere decir que este verbo siempre desarrolle esta función.


Ciertamente.


----------



## NewdestinyX

mhp said:


> A reflexive verb is essentially a transitive verb, as you have mentioned.
> 
> Ducharse/vestirse are reflexive because the subject can do “duchar/vestir” to either its neighbor or to itself. _Acercarse_, in the example I gave, is not reflexive because it is not something that the subject of the sentence can perform on other things.



Sorry Mhp, That's the first error right there. A reflexive verb does not have a subject performing 'on' other things when the pronoun is used. Just the opposite. The verb performs on the subject. That's why this topic gets so weird. Knowing of your vast knowledge maybe you just mixed up your words there since the rest of your argument is very concise. But that statement is not quite precise there.



> The date was approaching.
> 
> The "date" cannot bring other things closer to present; it cannot even bring itself closer to the present. Even if you “stretch” it and put a human subject, you still can’t make it transitive: Juan was bring Christmas (or another event) closer to present! The verb is intransitive. It just happens to use SE as part of the verb; SE has no grammatical function—i.e. pronominal.


Again this is another perspective and your interpretation. I respect it but don't share it and it doesn't match what I think the native mind sees at least not from the conversations I've had with natives.



> The tags in the DRAE can be confusing for the uninitiated. A tag such as “U. t. c. prnl.” means that the verb is a full-fledged pronominal verb


 Absolutely not. If that were the case there wouldn't be both: 'prnl' and 'U.t.c.prnl'. There are absolutely not interchangeable.



> (possibly reflexive). If this tag appears on a line that says “transitive verb”, it does not mean that the pronominal version is necessarily reflexive or that it is transitive.  For example consider:
> 
> *enfrentar*.
> 1. tr. afrontar (ǁ poner frente a frente). U. t. c. prnl.
> 2. tr. afrontar (ǁ hacer frente al enemigo). U. t. c. prnl.
> 3. tr. afrontar (ǁ hacer cara a un peligro). U. t. c. prnl.
> (DRAE)
> 
> This may give you the idea that “enfrentar” is always transitive even in its pronominal forms. But that is not the case:
> 
> *enfrentar(se)*. Con el sentido de ‘hacer frente a alguien o algo, especialmente a un problema o peligro’, puede ser transitivo: _«¿Qué podemos hacer para enfrentar esta situación?»_ (VV. AA. _Mamar_ [Arg. 1983]); o, *más frecuentemente, intransitivo pronominal*, con un complemento introducido por _con_ o _a:_ _«Era la primera vez que me enfrentaba con una cosa grande y peligrosa»_ (Viezzer _Hablar_ [Bol. 1977]); _«Juntos se enfrentaron a la policía»_ (Vergés _Cenizas_ [R. Dom. 1980]).
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​
> By the way, according to your definition of reflexive for _acercarse_, _enfrentarse_ is also reflexive. But it is not! It is pronominal for the same reasons that _acercarse_ is pronominal *(in the sentence I gave before).
> 
> *Edit: added a clarification.


[/quote]

For me and the DRAE enfrentar has the same reflexivity as acercar. The DPD often explains usage and their explanation there certainly does explain how many of these reflexive transitive verbs have 'intransitive' qualities. To some degree we are splitting hairs on this topic I agree. But too many verbs are simply lumped into the category 'pronominal' when they aren't that according to the DRAE. I maintain that there is a big difference between 'prnl' and 'U.t.c.prnl' and the RAE should get their act together and use a different nomenclature to differentiate the U.t.c.prnl and prnl. In 'enfrentar(se)' the subject is also physically being moved 'by himself' to the new location. Action upon subject -- clear and common 'reflexivity'. In 'true' instransitivity/pronominality' subjects don't have the action being done to themselves or to an object.

The other thing that I maintain is my test for true pronominality which is, when you take away the pronoun the essential definition either completely changes or gets very nuanced. (ir/irse, salir/salirse) all which have 'prnl' definitions - where acercar and enfrentar do not. As I and others have taught in the past -- there is a category in the study of 'se' and the reflexive pronouns where 'SE' instransitivizes. This can be done to many verbs and is a role of SE and the reflexive pronouns. But this takes a 'transitive' and makes it 'intransitive' is that particular sentence. Maybe that's where we can ultimately find out middle ground. But when a verb is a true pronominal verb it has a version with 'se' on the end of its infinitive. Verbs marked only as 'tr' or 'intr' in the DRAE do not. They are transitive and sometimes more obviously reflexive. Other times not.

I feel we are at the point of impasse now since both sides have been presented well. The RAE's nomenclature is not for the faint of heart as you've said but reflexivity is about the action of the verb happening to the subject and that's exactly what's happening in acercar(se) and enfrentar(se) in my view. I respect your view as well.

Ciao,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Grant, como has comentado que los nativos piensan en reflexivo y tal y cual...te diré que yo no estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Personalmente, creo que los nativos no pensamos en *se* ni como reflexivo ni como intransitivo ni como nada, lo usamos y punto
> 
> Me alegro de verte de nuevo por aquí, Grant



Thanks for the welcome, Ynez. But if you read my posts again carefully you'll read that I never said that natives think about instransitivity and reflexive. Of course that's nonsense. They just speak. What I did say is how they 'see' themselves in the verb 'acercar(se)'. The natives I spoke to told me that when they "me acerco" they see 'themselves moving themselves' to the closer location. That's classic reflexive.

In your experience of 'me acerco' and 'me baño', is there an essentially different role 'you' play in those verbs?

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Se me ha ocurrido otra idea relacionada.
> 
> El concepto de reflexividad habría que tenerlo claro en oraciones como:
> 
> _Se acerca el vaso_
> 
> _Se lava las manos_
> 
> En el primer caso en inglés sería algo como _He gets the glass closer to *himself*_, el segundo _He washes *his* hands_. Pero curiosamente aquí sí que son transitivos (aparece un Objeto directo). Pero ¿por qué tengo yo que pensar en _Me visto muy deprisa_, _Me ducho por la noche_ como reflexivos?



You're illustrating my point exactly with this conundrum. But in your first sentence there the 'se' is being used as a CI. He brings the glass closer 'to himself'. Acercar is transitive there.

Se (CI) acercar (vtr) el vaso (CD).

In "Se lava las manos" the 'se' is showing who gets the benefit of the washing"

Se (CI) lava (vtr) las manos (CD) -- we've analyzed that sentence before.

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo. La RAE me ha comunicado:
> 
> El diccionario emplea la fórmula *U.t.c.prnl.* para señalar que el verbo en cuestión se emplea también con un pronombre átono concordado con el sujeto, lo cual incluye también usos reflexivos y recíprocos, y no solo los propiamente pronominales.
> 
> En otras palabras la fórmula *U.t.c.prnl.* se puede referir a un verbo reflexivo (lavarse), un verbo recíproco (besarse) o un verbo pronominal (acercarse, enfrentarse).
> 
> Pitt



¿Le has escrito a la RAE sobre este tema? ¿Y eso es su respuesta? ¿También les pediste a ellos una explicación para 'prnl', solo.??

Por favor di "sí". 

El tema es 'la diferencia entre ellos.

Ciao,
Grant


----------



## Ynez

My idea again:

_Se acerca_. --> *se* is not reflexive at all, just intransitive.
_Se acerca el vaso_ --> *se *is reflexive


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> My idea again:
> 
> _Se acerca_. --> *se* is not reflexive at all, just intransitive.
> _Se acerca el vaso_ --> *se *is reflexive



In merely 'se acerca' 'many things could be the case.

But let me ask you this -- let's say it's 'you' that 'se acerca' -- what's happening? Who's 'moving' in the action? How is the action happening? Are 'you involved' and what force is moving you closer to something??

Grant


----------



## Ynez

In *Me acerco*, of course in my mind it's me who is doing the action, I'm the subject after all  but I am not doing it to myself, for myself, with myself or anything like that. No more reason to think of it as reflexive than in *I'm getting closer*.

Fortunately, Grant, you already understand all these uses, but all that naming is not easy really...there should be an easier way to explain all this.


----------



## mhp

NewdestinyX said:


> 'Reflexive' is a term that simply means the subject is receiving the action of the verb.



Who receives the action of the verb in "I jump"? I suppose it could be reflexive since the person who receives the action of the verb and moves upward is the subject of the sentence. But honestly, Grant, that's a folly. You end up saying things like "me salto" which absolutely doesn't make sense. 

By the way, I like you a lot since you think my knowledge of Spanish is "vast".


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> In *Me acerco*, of course in my mind it's me who is doing the action, I'm the subject after all  but I am not doing it to myself, for myself, with myself or anything like that.


 Not 'to' yourself -- agreed 100% for that would be an 'indirect object relationship'. But moving 'yourself' closer. That's  direct object relationship. Let me see if I can get you to think my way by asking the reverse.

The subject is you(I) in 'me acerco' and you're doing the action - agreed -- that's the case with instransitive verbs as well as transitive ones. But in 'me acerco' "who", may I ask, is getting moved? And 'who' is doing the moving? The same answer for both -- right? You are moving and being moved. Same with enfrentar(se).  That's the point as I see it. But it's 'not' the case (this reflexivity in a transitive verb) with dormirse or irse or salirse. With those 'true' pronominal or instransitive usages (where the DRAE lists them with 'prnl' or 'intr') the subject isn't the 'object' of the action as with acercar(se) and enfrentar(se) where the subject is 'moving around' by its own doing of the verb's action - ergo - subject receives action of verb = reflexive.


> No more reason to think of it as reflexive than in *I'm getting closer*.


And that is the perfect translation to English of course. But how are you getting closer? The action of the subject -you, yourself.



> Fortunately, Grant, you already understand all these uses, but all that naming is not easy really...there should be an easier way to explain all this.


Well as you know my whole goal of being in these forums is to help the Intermediate student understand these 'non-English' concepts much more easily. Pitt, and I respect him a lot, is trying to learn it by determining the syntactic role of SE. If you determine that it has 'no' role then you really aren't learning what it 'is' and how it's used. I try to fill in the gaps.

Unfortunately my work is so full as it has been for the last 3 months that I may have to disappear again for a while. I have missed these discussions.

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

mhp said:


> Who receives the action of the verb in "I jump"? I suppose it could be reflexive since the person who receives the action of the verb and moves upward is the subject of the sentence. But honestly, Grant, that's a folly. You end up saying things like "me salto" which absolutely doesn't make sense.
> 
> By the way, I like you a lot since you think my knowledge of Spanish is "vast".



There's a difference between doing an action and being the recipient of the action. 'Acercar(se)'s essential action and definition is done 'upon' an object.  Saltar's action simply 'happens' by a subject- it is intransitive in nature not transitive. Unless there is jumping 'over' -- then you have a list of transitive entries.

But I agree I'm in the realm of the mind stretch. But it helps students to learn reflexive/pronominal differences to think of it my way. IMHO.

Grant


----------



## Ynez

I've thought too much for today, Grant. Next day I'll try to answer


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> I've thought too much for today, Grant. Next day I'll try to answer


 Understood. I love the challenges as it sharpens the way I think and teach this stuff. 

Grammarians have battled with categorizing this group of verbs for many, many years. We haven't even discussed middle voice and ergative verbs which have to be seen uniquely as well. Just try to teach this stuff to a non Spanish speaker and at some point you'll end up exasperated and say "well that's just the way we say it - I don't know why". Well what I've come to learn over my many years of studying Spanish is that there's 'always' a reason and a logic. I just don't give up until I find it. And of course my bent on the topic will always be to help a native English speaker to think of it from the vantage point of their own language first and then to move their thinking over into Spanish. That's how adults learn a 2nd language. It 'has' to be based on their own language in the learning process.

I can't imagine the hoops Pitt has to jump thru going from German to Spanish. And he does such an amazing job and writes Spanish so well.

Talk soon,
Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> ¿Le has escrito a la RAE sobre este tema? ¿Y eso es su respuesta? ¿También les pediste a ellos una explicación para 'prnl', solo.??
> 
> Por favor di "sí".
> 
> El tema es 'la diferencia entre ellos.
> 
> Ciao,
> Grant


 

Solo he preguntado a la RAE la explicación de *U.t.c.prnl*. Pero la RAE no contesta sobre dudas sintácticas, por ej. sobre la función de SE en nuestro ejemplo.

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Solo he preguntado a la RAE la explicación de *U.t.c.prnl*. Pero la RAE no contesta sobre dudas sintácticas, por ej. sobre la función de SE en nuestro ejemplo.
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


Siempre me han contestado mis dudas sintácticas. Me pregunto por qué no lo harían para ti. Pero bueno -- Podrías escribirles para la diferencia entre su marca 'prnl' y 'U.t.c.prnl'. Tal vez por fin tenemos el entendimiento que nos hace falta.

Gracias,
Grant


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> I agree with your general analysis of SE's various roles and functions. But 'opino que' your above sentence there lacks 'precision' according to the RAE's definitions and the writings or Alarcos and Seco. You must replace the word 'pronominal' with 'transitive', Ivy. 'Acercar' can *not* be made into a 'pronominal verb'. It can be used 'pronominally', simply meaning that it can take an atonic pronoun that agrees with the subject. But its essential transitivity never changes.


 
María Moliner


> *acercar *
> *1 *(«a») tr. Poner una ÷cosa *cerca o más cerca de quien habla o de algo que se expresa. Ô *Aproximar. ¤ («a») También en sentido espiritual: ‘La desgracia les ha acercado’. ¤ («a») tr. y prnl. Y en sentido figurado: ‘Esto nos acerca a la solución. Su obra se acerca a la de los poetas clásicos’. ¤ («a»)* prnl. Estar próxima una fecha o estar próximo a una fecha: ‘Las Navidades se acercan. Nos acercamos a la fecha de la boda’. Ô Aproximarse.2 *(inf.; «a») Ir a un lugar para hacer cierta cosa: ‘Me acercaré al estanco a comprar unos sellos’.
> *3 *(inf.; «a») Dirigirse hacia una persona: ‘Se acercó un chico a preguntarnos la hora’.
> *4 *(inf.; «a») tr. Llevar a ÷alguien en un vehículo a algún sitio: ‘Luego te acerco a tu casa en mi coche’.


Juan se durmió ( 'se' without nominal function INTRANSITIVE- Dormirse prnl.
Juan Durmió al niño ( niño direct object) TRANSITIVE) DORMIR. JUAN suffer the sleeping
Juan se levantó de la mesa ( se without nominal function) Juan agent, himself stood up. Levantarse. *Intransitive*.
Juan levantó al niño de la mesa. *Transitive*. niño DO. Juan agent.
*Read carefully above*, Grant, and you should also read Leonardo Gómez Torrego' Valores Gramaticales de 'se'

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> María Moliner
> 
> Juan se durmió ( 'se' without nominal function INTRANSITIVE- Dormirse prnl.
> Juan Durmió al niño ( niño direct object) TRANSITIVE) DORMIR. JUAN suffer the sleeping
> Juan se levantó de la mesa ( se without nominal function) Juan agent, himself stood up. Levantarse. *Intransitive*.
> Juan levantó al niño de la mesa. *Transitive*. niño DO. Juan agent.
> *Read carefully above*, Grant, and you should also read Leonardo Gómez Torrego' Valores Gramaticales de 'se'
> 
> Ivy29


Moliner and Dicc de Salamanca have always differed on this topic. I choose to follow the RAE's nomenclature and verb designations. They represent the minds of all grammarians in concert. I have Torrego and he only explains the role of SE he does not deal with the verb's essential designation from a definition standpoint. And that's what we're dealing with here. The fact that a verb can be 'made' instransitive or be used with a reflexive pronoun doesn't mean that it's essential definition is intransitive or pronominal. That's the heart of the issue here. "acercar" according to the RAE is only transitive and it can be used pronominally to show reflexive qualities.

Grant


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Moliner and Dicc de Salamanca have always differed on this topic. I choose to follow the RAE's nomenclature and verb designations. They represent the minds of all grammarians in concert. I have Torrego and he only explains the role of SE he does not deal with the verb's essential designation from a definition standpoint. And that's what we're dealing with here. The fact that a verb can be 'made' instransitive or be used with a reflexive pronoun doesn't mean that it's essential definition is intransitive or pronominal. That's the heart of the issue here. "acercar" according to the RAE is only transitive and it can be used pronominally to show reflexive qualities.
> 
> Grant


 
Well, according to you which would be the role of 'le' if TRANSTIVE the *pronominal* verb ACERCARSE :
( *ella*) Se le acercó al perro ( *explain this*).would you phrase this sentence as :Se* la* acercó al perro??
( *Él)* se le acercó al perro. 
(explain this telling us which is the *direct* and *indirect* object) admitting you that the verb 'acercarse' is PRONOMINAL and TRANSITIVE. I will sit and read your answer, If we agree that a TRANSITIVE verb has a DIRECT OBJECT.
Besides you have a different L Gómez Torrego, page 12, numeral 3.
Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> Well, according to you which would be the role of 'le' if TRANSTIVE the *pronominal* verb ACERCARSE :
> ( *ella*) Se le acercó al perro ( *explain this*).would you phrase this sentence as :Se* la* acercó al perro??
> ( *Él)* se le acercó al perro.
> (explain this telling us which is the *direct* and *indirect* object) admitting you that the verb 'acercarse' is PRONOMINAL and TRANSITIVE. I will sit and read your answer, If we agree that a TRANSITIVE verb has a DIRECT OBJECT.
> Besides you have a different L Gómez Torrego, page 12, numeral 3.
> Ivy29



Excellent challenge, Ivy. I will accept it. Here goes:

SE, whether it's a converted CI or reflexive pronoun or a marker, always has to be first in clitic order. Normally proper clitic order has the 'CI' before the 'CD' but if 'se' is functioning as a CD it would have to come 'before' «le» to preserve clitic order. I maintain that there can be a "figurative" CD with verbs like 'acercar(se)' and 'enfrentar(se)' - and they're not really pronominal verbs at all.

Therefore:
Él (suj) se (CD) le (CI) acercó (vtr) [sí mismo (CD)] al perro (CI).

Now I do not believe a CI is necessary in that sentence at all, as the 'a' in 'al perro' can really be seen as a preposition of movement and destination which is not a CI but rather a CR. So it is also possible and normal to say:

(Él) Se acercó al perro.
Se (CD) acercó (vtr) al perro (CR). -or-
Se (marca del pasivo) acercó (vtr) al perro (CR)

But it's always much better to use a different subject than 3rd person to analyze these sentences so the student isn't confused by the other uses of SE when the subject is 3rd person.

Let's try to make it clearer for the student and make my point very clear:
Is it more common to say:
Me acerqué al perro. ?? -or-
Me le acerqué al perro. ???
---the 'le' seems out of place. But if it doesn't work here then it also doesn't work in "Se le acercó a....."

And is the 'subject' moving closer or the 'dog'?


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> You're illustrating my point exactly with this conundrum. But in your first sentence there the 'se' is being used as a CI. He brings the glass closer 'to himself'. Acercar is transitive there.
> 
> Se (CI) acercar (vtr) el vaso (CD).
> 
> In "Se lava las manos" the 'se' is showing who gets the benefit of the washing"
> 
> Se (CI) lava (vtr) las manos (CD) -- we've analyzed that sentence before.
> 
> Thanks,
> Grant


*Sorry, Grant you are confusing ' reflexive se' with nominal function , and reflexive 'se' with no nominal functional or simple a morpheme defunctionalized.*

If you READ carefully, Grant :
1-  *Juan se afeitó en la barbería* ( here the subject is NOT the *AGENT*, but the cause that makes the barber to shave him. It is a 'se' reflexive but is not done by himself but the barberupon him, and the 'se' is DO, the verb afeitarse is transitive.
2- *Juan se durmió*, here the 'se' is reflexive without nominal function, it  just a morpheme of the verb *dormirse*, Juan is the subject, it is not the agent, , he is patient or sufferer of internal cause= physiological. If he takes sleeping pills, then the cause is external.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Excellent challenge, Ivy. I will accept it. Here goes:
> 
> SE, whether it's a converted CI or reflexive pronoun or a marker, always has to be first in clitic order. Normally proper clitic order has the 'CI' before the 'CD' but if 'se' is functioning as a CD it would have to come 'before' «le» to preserve clitic order. I maintain that there can be a "figurative" CD with verbs like 'acercar(se)' and 'enfrentar(se)' - and they're not really pronominal verbs at all.
> 
> Therefore:
> Él (suj) se (CD) le (CI) acercó (vtr) [sí mismo (CD)] al perro (CI).
> 
> *Sorry, sorry, Grant, se+le SE= DO+ LE= IO NEVER , never I have seen this pattern.*
> *If you recall :*
> *Juan se la va las manos, se= IO +'las'= DO. Correct. (transitive)*
> 
> Now I do not believe a CI is necessary in that sentence at all, as the 'a' in 'al perro' can really be seen as a preposition of movement and destination which is not a CI but rather a CR. So it is also possible and normal to say:
> *Usually destination is for places, completely different from* *a-personal. The one that BITES is the DOG not where he is standing . I hope so.*
> (Él) Se acercó al perro.
> Se (CD) acercó (vtr) al perro (CR). -or-
> SE + clitic pronouns Lo, los, la, las le ( se = IO and the +DO) the
> *ONLYcase 'se' is a DIRECT OBJECT : *
> *Llaman TONTO ( predicate) a Juan= Lo llaman tonto = SE LO LLAMAN (se= DO+ Lo =predicative.*
> Se (marca del pasivo) acercó (vtr) al perro (CR)
> '*Al perro' should be direct object in order to be a 'se' passive, you cannot change things at will. You are mixing 'se' markers with functional pronominal 'se'*
> 
> *It is the first TIME I read an* *a-personal* *as a* *DESTINATION.*
> 
> But it's always much better to use a different subject than 3rd person to analyze these sentences so the student isn't confused by the other uses of SE when the subject is 3rd person.
> 
> Let's try to make it clearer for the student and make my point very clear:
> Is it more common to say:
> Me acerqué al perro. ?? -or-
> Me le acerqué al perro. ???
> ---the 'le' seems out of place. But if it doesn't work here then it also doesn't work in "Se le acercó a....."
> 
> And is the 'subject' moving closer or the 'dog'?


 
*(yo) me le acerqué al perro verb acercarse. ( redundant IO)*
*I move towards the dog.*
*(yo) me acerqué al perro. Verb acercarse*

*Yo me (superfluous me) acerqué el perro* ( I made the dog close to me). Verb *acercar*
(yo) Me (sympatetic me) acerqué la mano a la nariz. *Verb acercar.*


THE ISSUE is with 'se' reflexive. We are not talking about the other clitics. You should recall that there are two types of 'se'.
1- 'SE' PRONOMINAL (reflexive and reciprocal with nominal function and defunctionalized).
2- 'SE' Non-pronominal, just markers : Impersonal and Reflexive passive.

You still evading my question about:
*ella se acercó al perro*= se la acercó al perro. is it correct?

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Él (suj) *se* (CD) *le* (CI) acercó (vtr) [sí mismo (CD)] al perro (CI).


 


En mi opinión SE no puede funcionar como CD. El pronombre acusativo se (CD) no puede preceder al pronombre dativo le (CI). Esto es una norma general y siempre es válida.

Por eso es correcto:

Él se le [CI] acercó al perro [CI] >
Él se le [CI] acercó.

SE es un morfema verbal / parte del verbo *acercarse*: no tiene ninguna función sintáctica.

Me gustaría saber si mi análisis es correcto.

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> *(yo) me le acerqué al perro verb acercarse. ( redundant IO)*
> *I move towards the dog. = You move "yourself"(CD) toward the dog.*
> *(yo) me acerqué al perro. Verb acercarse*
> 
> THE ISSUE is with 'se' reflexive. We are not talking about the other clitics. You should recall that there are two types of 'se'.
> 1- 'SE' PRONOMINAL (reflexive and reciprocal with nominal function and defunctionalized).
> 2- 'SE' Non-pronominal, just markers : Impersonal and Reflexive passive.


 You are still thinking about this topic in terms of 'se'. You can not. You must think of it in terms of pronominality where any of the reflexive pronouns can be used: me, te, se, nos, os, se -- not just SE which has other uses where 'only' SE is used as a marker.



> You still evading my question about:
> *ella se acercó al perro*= se la acercó al perro. is it correct?
> 
> Ivy29



You are not allowing for 'a' to mark a complemento de régimen. "a" is a preposition just like 'con' and can mark preposition phrases. You are moving 'in the direction of' or 'toward the dog' or 'to the dog'. Classic 'complemento de regimen'.

Se (CI redundant) la (CD=algo) acercó [él](vtr) al perro (CI). = correct
verbo = acercar.

But if the 'dog' is the destination then 'al perro' is a CR and the redundant (le = se) is not needed.
La acercó a (hacia) el perro.

Some grammarians would see 'acercarse' as a pronominal verb. The RAE does not. It is transitive/reflexive.

That's my final word.

Ciao,
Grant


Even Moliner's definition of the pronominal use of acercarse isn't the way you're using it in the sentence with 'al perro'. You are using the 'transitive' usage.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> En mi opinión SE no puede funcionar como CD. El pronombre acusativo se (CD) no puede preceder al pronombre dativo le (CI). Esto es una norma general y siempre es válida.
> 
> Por eso es correcto:
> 
> Él se le [CI] acercó al perro [CI] >
> Él se le [CI] acercó.
> 
> SE es un morfema verbal / parte del verbo *acercarse*: no tiene ninguna función sintáctica.
> 
> Me gustaría saber si mi análisis es correcto.
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


 
*Tu análisis es correcto, Pitt.*

Ivy29


----------



## mhp

NewdestinyX said:


> The tags in the DRAE can be confusing for the uninitiated. A tag such as “U. t. c. prnl.” means that the verb is a full-fledged pronominal verb
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely not. If that were the case there wouldn't be both: 'prnl' and 'U.t.c.prnl'. There are absolutely not interchangeable.
Click to expand...


Let me just stress again that there is no grammatical category such as "usado también como pronominal". You will never find that category in any grammar book, nor will you find the definition for this "category" of verbs in the DRAE. That is just a notation and it means that the verb with that meaning can be used in pronominal form--either as a purely pronominal verb or as a reflexive verb. The dictionary is full of such tags, not only limited to verbs but also used for adjectives, nouns, etc. For example, a verb can be marked as "tr" and "U.m.c.intr": "transitivo" y "usado más como intransitivo". This is just a way of saving space. Only a shorthand. So if you see:

ahondar.(De hondo).
1. tr. Hacer más honda una cavidad o agujero.
2. tr. Cavar profundizando.
3. tr. Introducir algo muy dentro de otra cosa. U. t. c. intr. y c. prnl.
4. tr. Escudriñar lo más profundo o recóndito de un asunto. U. t. c. intr
(DRAE)

you can interpret this as a short hand for:

ahondar.(De hondo).
1. tr. Hacer más honda una cavidad o agujero.
2. tr. Cavar profundizando.
3a. tr. Introducir algo muy dentro de otra cosa. 
3b. intr. Introducir algo muy dentro de otra cosa. 
3c. prnl. Introducir algo muy dentro de otra cosa. 
4a. tr. Escudriñar lo más profundo o recóndito de un asunto. 
 4b. intr. Escudriñar lo más profundo o recóndito de un asunto.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi!
Just a little information to add here:
If "acercarse" were simply a reflexive form, it would imply that you have to take your own body and bring it near somebody/something. Or just pushing your own body physically until it gets a closer position to a point. This way we might understand this as a transitive function of the verb, performed by and to the subject. But that's not the sense of "acercarse".

"Acercarse" is just a way to mean "ir _(to go, move, travel)_" but additionally setting a point of reference (in time or space) to indicate the direction of the movement. It also has other meanings (to approach; to be similar, to be approximately; to come, to visit, to go over; etc.) besides "getting closer".

*Se acerca* el día de San Valentín -> San Valentine's day is getting closer.
Cada día que pasa, *me acerco* más a una solución -> Every day that passes, I am closer to finding a solution.
*Acércate* y acércame una silla -> Come closer and bring over a chair for me.

Maybe in this dialogue, "acercarse" has a reflexive sense:
– Oye, álzame y acércame a la ventana = Hey, lift me and bring me nearer the window.
– ¡Álzate y *acércate* _*tú mismo*_! Deja ya la pereza. = Lift your self and bring _*your self*_ nearer! Stop being so lazy. _(Please, correct me if I translated it wrong)_

When a verb changes its meaning by using a reflexive/atonic pronoun, even slightly, it's a pronominal verb.

Bye.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> In merely 'se acerca' 'many things could be the case.
> 
> But let me ask you this -- let's say it's 'you' that 'se acerca' -- what's happening? Who's 'moving' in the action? How is the action happening? Are 'you involved' and what force is moving you closer to something??
> 
> Grant


 
*Se le acerca al perro*, he is moving toward the dog, 'le' IO is the DOG who receives the benefit, advantage of being close enough so *he* can be bitten. *EXCEPT if you are the one who is going to bite a dog,* I, myself NO WAY; the Verb *acercarse*. INTRANSITIVE
*Se la acerca al perro*, is not the same meaning, here someone else moves her towards the dog.*verb acercar = Pedro (se=IO) la(DO) acerca al perro(= IO). Transitive.*
*ella se le acerca al perro* is CORRECt and the same meaning.
*Ivy29*


----------



## Milton Sand

mhp said:


> ahondar
> 3a. tr. Introducir algo muy dentro de otra cosa.
> ___ Ellos ahondaban la fresa en la tierra en busca de petróleo_
> 3b. intr. *Avanzar/buscar* algo muy dentro de otra cosa.
> ___ La fresa ahondaba en la tierra_ _en busca de petróleo._
> 3c. prnl. *Ser introducido* algo muy dentro de otra cosa.
> ___ La fresa se ahondaba en la tierra en busca de petróleo._


 
The same happens with "acercar(se)". It gets nuances or even changes of meaning:
_Ellos acercaban la fresa al depósito de petróleo_
_They was driving the drill closer to the oil deposit._

_La fresa se acercaba al depósito de __petróleo._
_The the drill was getting closer to the oil deposit._

_La fresa se acercaba mucho a una broca de taller casero, pero gigante._
_The the drill was much like a home-workshop bit, but a gigantic one._

_Se acercaba la fresa al depósito de petróleo. (OK, maybe this one has nothing to do with the current issue)_
_The drill was driven closer to the oil deposit._

It seems the DRAE is intented for the native Spanish speakers, who are supposed to easily deduce the nuances that a definition of a verb takes when the verb is used as transitive, intransitive or pronominal. The DRAE is not a dictionary of nuances, but just plane definitions.

I think it's a good idea when other-laguage-speakers consult it but ask a native about the nuances. And, as we're here to serve, be welcome.

In the other hand, since WR dictionaries are intented as a help to translate, yet less extensive, we do find there some nuances a verb can take.

So let's be mindful of what are we using a dictionary for and ask, ask ,ask.

Bye.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Thanks for your opinion. I don't share it. If the DRAE doesn't have an entry with simply "prnl" then there is no uniquely pronominal definition for the verb.
> There is a difference between "un verbo prnominal" (marcado como "prnl" en el DRAE) and "un verbo que se puede usar pronominalmente = con un pronombre átono que no desempeña función sintáctica". It's important for the student to learn this difference to avoid confusion.
> 
> That is what I read from the experts on the topic.
> 
> Thanks,
> Grant


 
Recall that a noun can be playing the role of an adjective (real adjective) but his standard role is a noun. Many verbs in Spanish can be TRANSITIVE, INTRANSITIVE according to context.

Morirse is INTRANSITIVE but can play the role of TRANSITIVE.
*Pedro murió una muerte tranquila*. ( TRANSITIVE).

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Milton Sand said:


> The same happens with "acercar(se)". It gets nuances or even changes of meaning:
> _Ellos acercaban la fresa al depósito de petróleo_
> _They was driving the drill closer to the oil deposit._
> 
> _La fresa se acercaba al depósito de __petróleo._
> _The the drill was getting closer to the oil deposit._
> 
> _La fresa se acercaba mucho a una broca de taller casero, pero gigante._
> _The the drill was much like a home-workshop bit, but a gigantic one._
> 
> _Se acercaba la fresa al depósito de petróleo. (OK, maybe this one has nothing to do with the current issue)_
> _The drill was driven closer to the oil deposit._
> 
> It seems the DRAE is intented for the native Spanish speakers, who are supposed to easily deduce the nuances that a definition of a verb takes when the verb is used as transitive, intransitive or pronominal. The DRAE is not a dictionary of nuances, but just plane definitions.
> 
> I think it's a good idea when other-laguage-speakers consult it but ask a native about the nuances. And, as we're here to serve, be welcome.
> 
> In the other hand, since WR dictionaries are intented as a help to translate, yet less extensive, we do find there some nuances a verb can take.
> 
> So let's be mindful of what are we using a dictionary for and ask, ask ,ask.
> 
> Bye.



In some ways I agree with your point, Milton. But the question of this thread was not about nuance -- but rather about a 'detailed gramamtical' analysis. That's why we took time to work with the dictionary.

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

mhp said:


> you can interpret this as a short hand for:
> 
> ahondar.(De hondo).
> 1. tr. Hacer más honda una cavidad o agujero.
> 2. tr. Cavar profundizando.
> 3a. tr. Introducir algo muy dentro de otra cosa.
> 3b. intr. Introducir algo muy dentro de otra cosa.
> 3c. prnl. Introducir algo muy dentro de otra cosa.
> 4a. tr. Escudriñar lo más profundo o recóndito de un asunto.
> 4b. intr. Escudriñar lo más profundo o recóndito de un asunto.



Maybe, mhp -- just maybe -- But still not sold totally. If your analysis of their nomenclature were correct then their listing for lavar and other 'commonly reflexive' verbs is incorrect and inconsistent with their definitions. In the DPD and DRAE the entry for 'pronominal' _requires that the atonic pronoun that agrees with the subject have *no* syntactic function._ And as we both know that's *not* the case with refl verbs- since with 'reflexive verbs' the atonic pronoun indeed has a syntactic function of CI or CD. That's the whole crux of the problem with the RAE'S nomenclature. It isn't consistent. If it were then your idea there would make sense. But as it stands it doesn't. For the members of the RAE -- prnl and U.t.c.prnl are different things the only possible way to understand it correctly and not come up with a contradiction with the DPD's definition of 'pronominal' is to understand this ths way:

prnl - true pronominal verb where the pronoun has no syntactic function.

U.t.c.prnl - this verb, using its transitive or intransitive meaning, can be used pronominally meaning it can allow for the pronoun (me, te, se, nos, os, se) to be a CD or CI -- syntactic function.

Any other understanding creates a contradiction with their own definition of 'pronominal'. Now if the RAE just 'missed' that contradiction -- then my arguments lose a little punch. But until that clears up we're stuck. And I still think it's way easier to teach 'acercar(se)' and 'enfrentar(se)' as reflexive -- since subject and patient are the same person/thing -literally and figuratively.

If the RAE would allow the term 'reflexive' like the Dicc de Salamanca and a few others that distinguish between reflexive and pronominal then we'd be out of the water. Out of curiosity it would be good to see if the Dicc de Salamanca acercarse as pronominal. 

Grant


----------



## Milton Sand

NewdestinyX said:


> prnl - true pronominal verb where the pronoun has no syntactic function.
> 
> U.t.c.prnl - this verb, using its transitive or intransitive meaning, can be used pronominally meaning it can allow for the pronoun (me, te, se, nos, os, se) to be a CD or CI -- syntactic function.  This verbs, when becoming pronominal, have a variation of sense or nuance for the speaker. That pronoun may change the meaning or give a sense of identification, empathy, responsibility, assimilation, benefit, etc.


 
Hi, again!
Well, Newdestiny, you were right about my last post. But if you observe the examples in it, you'll see there were no nuance changes, but meaning and sense changes. So maybe I shouldn't have even mentioned the word "nuance".

If you want a detailed gramatical analisys on the atonic pronoun that a pronominal verb "wears" (with no reflexive fuction), you may end up feeling frustrated.

Such pronoun is part of the verb's writting an its only job is to indicate us another verb's sense. It's similar to English, when you add a preposition or an adverb to a verb and its meaning changes completely (to look; to look at; to look into; to look for; to look after; to look forward; to look into; etc.). Sometimes it's only a change of sense; sometimes its just a change of nuance.

When learning English, we have to memorize the meaning/sense of those verbs according to each preposition as well as, when learning Spanish, you have to memorize the meaning/sense/nuance of those pronominal verbs and pronominal forms of verbs.

Thus, "acercarse" is not reflexive but pronominal. As I've said: it's just a way to mean "ir _(to go, move, travel)_" but additionally setting a point of reference (in time or space) to indicate the direction of the movement. It also has other meanings (to approach; to be similar, to be approximately; to come, to visit, to go over; etc.) besides "getting closer". But none of its meanings is reflexive.

More examples:
"Ir _intr._(to go, travel)" and "irse _prnl. _(to leave, decide to go)" -> Variation of meaning.
"Callar _intr._ (to be silent, not answer)" and "callarse _prnl._(to stop talking)" -> Variation of meaning.
"Comer _intr./trns._ (to eat)" and "comerse _prnl._(to eat up; to enjoy [a food])" -> Change of sense.
"Aburrir _trns._ (to bore)" and "aburrirse _prnl._(to feel bored)" -> Change of sense
"Merecer _trns. _(to deserve [with no evident reason])" and "merecerse _prnl. _(to have done enough to deserve)" -> Change of nuance.
"Enfrentar _trns._ (to confront)" and "enfrentarse _prnl._(to confront with courage; to face)"

Now I realize that, in all I've said, maybe "variation of meaning" would be more appropriate than "change of meaning".

Of course, some verbs won't have a pronominal form as well as some (few) verbs are pronominal only.

Well, I hope this helps a little because I'm already tired. 
I have to go now. Bye.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Milton Sand said:


> Thus, "acercarse" is not reflexive but pronominal. As I've said: it's just a way to mean "ir _(to go, move, travel)_" but additionally setting a point of reference (in time or space) to indicate the direction of the movement. It also has other meanings (to approach; to be similar, to be approximately; to come, to visit, to go over; etc.) besides "getting closer". But none of its meanings is reflexive.
> 
> More examples: "Ir _intr._(to go, travel)" and "irse _prnl. _(to leave, decide to go)" -> Variation of meaning.
> "Callar _intr._ (to be silent, not answer)" and "callarse _prnl._(to stop talking)" -> Variation of meaning.
> "Comer _intr./trns._ (to eat)" and "comerse _prnl._(to eat up; to enjoy [a food])" -> Change of sense.
> "Aburrir _trns._ (to bore)" and "aburrirse _prnl._(to feel bored)" -> Change of sense
> "Merecer _trns. _(to deserve [with no evident reason])" and "merecerse _prnl. _(to have done enough to deserve)" -> Change of nuance.
> "Enfrentar _trns._ (to confront)" and "enfrentarse _prnl._(to confront with courage; to face)"
> 
> Now I realize that, in all I've said, maybe "variation of meaning" would be more appropriate than "change of meaning". Of course, some verbs won't have a pronominal form as well as some (few) verbs are pronominal only. Well, I hope this helps a little because I'm already tired.
> I have to go now. Bye.



Your insights are very helpful, Milton. You explain yourself so well and from a native's perspective I have to accept how you see the 'change of meaning' aspect. My trouble is that the highest authority in Spanish grammar int he world, the RAE, doesn't represent verbs like acercar(se) and enfrentar(se) the same way they do ir(se) and others you have mentioned that have 'actual' meaning changes when you add the 'se'. That has been the center of arguments here. Though I am comfortable, personally, with the idea of the changes that happen with acercar when you add the se actually' change the meaning' -- the DRAE does not list them the same as other verbs that have change of meaning marked 'prnl' in the DRAE.

There's my problem. I do not doubt your explanations of how you see them. But as a foreigner, when teaching the language and studying it, I need to lean upon the authoritative sources. That allows for one interpretation and not many.

Grant


----------



## mhp

NewdestinyX said:


> Maybe, mhp -- just maybe -- But still not sold totally. If your analysis of their nomenclature were correct then their listing for lavar and other 'commonly reflexive' verbs is incorrect and inconsistent with their definitions.


 I’m actually beginning to think that DRAE does not tag reflexive verbs. For a long time I have realized that this dictionary does not tag verbs that can be used as reciprocal. For example, if you look up _amar_ and _odiar_ there is no mention of “prn”. 

  I agree with this choice of tagging. DRAE is not a dictionary of usage like the DPD or María Moliner. A reciprocal SE is really not part of the definition of the verb. It is a grammatical function that SE can perform on any verb whose nature allows a reciprocal action. 

  Now if you really think about it, a reflexive SE is not part of the verb either. A reflexive SE is a grammatical function that can be applied to any transitive verb whose definition allows for reflexivity.

  This also explains why the tag “prn” is missing for such verbs as _amar_ and _odiar_. These verbs can easily be used as reflexive as well as reciprocal. 

  This is all good until you lookup definition of a verb such as _afeitar_. If what I’ve said is true, you’d expect not to find a “prn” for this verb. 

  However, and here is the catch, if that verb can be used in a purely pronominal construction without being reflexive, then the dictionary is obliged to put a “prn” tag (perhaps as “U.t.c.prn”). If what I say is true, then this tag does not mean that the verb can be used with a reflexive SE (that’s assumed to be true for all transitive verbs whose definition allow that). Rather it means that you can use “_afeitar_” as purely pronominal verb (where SE is part of the verb).

  Ivy29 has already given an example of _afeitarse_ as a pronominal verb:

  Juan se afeitó en la barbería

  So that explains why the DRAE was obliged to put a “t.u.c.prn” tag for this verb. The tag doesn’t mean that verb can be used as reflexive, but rather it means that that the verb can be used as a pronominal verb.

  The fact that _afeitar_ can be used with a reflexive SE is something that DRAE does not address because it is not a grammar book (nor a dictionary of usage like the DPD).

At least, that's my working theory for now. 

Edit:
 By the way, María Moliner does not tag reflexive verbs either. It just mentions in the body of definition of a transitive verb that it is often used in reflexive form:

*afeitar [...] *Quitar a *alguien, cortándolo a ras de la piel, el pelo de la *barba o bigote o de cualquier otro sitio del cuerpo. Muy frec. reflex.

*lavar *[...](«con, en») tr. *Limpiar una ÷cosa mojándola completamente; como se hace, por ejemplo, con la ropa, con las lanas, con las arenas y minerales o con las sustancias en los laboratorios. Se usa también como reflexivo: ‘Lavarse la cara, las manos’.

So, at least in that dictionary, "prn" tag means pronominal and not reflexive. I have a feeling that also trure for DRAE.


----------



## NewdestinyX

mhp said:


> I’m actually beginning to think that DRAE does not tag reflexive verbs. For a long time I have realized that this dictionary does not tag verbs that can be used as reciprocal. For example, if you look up _amar_ and _odiar_ there is no mention of “prn”.
> 
> I agree with this choice of tagging. DRAE is not a dictionary of usage like the DPD or María Moliner. A reciprocal SE is really not part of the definition of the verb. It is a grammatical function that SE can perform on any verb whose nature allows a reciprocal action.
> 
> Now if you really think about it, a reflexive SE is not part of the verb either. A reflexive SE is a grammatical function that can be applied to any transitive verb whose definition allows for reflexivity.
> 
> This also explains why the tag “prn” is missing for such verbs as _amar_ and _odiar_. These verbs can easily be used as reflexive as well as reciprocal.
> 
> This is all good until you lookup definition of a verb such as _afeitar_. If what I’ve said is true, you’d expect not to find a “prn” for this verb.
> 
> However, and here is the catch, if that verb can be used in a purely pronominal construction without being reflexive, then the dictionary is obliged to put a “prn” tag (perhaps as “U.t.c.prn”). If what I say is true, then this tag does not mean that the verb can be used with a reflexive SE (that’s assumed to be true for all transitive verbs whose definition allow that). Rather it means that you can use “_afeitar_” as purely pronominal verb (where SE is part of the verb).
> 
> Ivy29 has already given an example of _afeitarse_ as a pronominal verb:
> 
> Juan se afeitó en la barbería
> 
> So that explains why the DRAE was obliged to put a “u.t.c.prnl” tag for this verb. The tag doesn’t mean that verb can be used as reflexive, but rather it means that that the verb can be used as a pronominal verb.
> 
> The fact that _afeitar_ can be used with a reflexive SE is something that DRAE does not address because it is not a grammar book (nor a dictionary of usage like the DPD).
> 
> At least, that's my working theory for now.



Excellent.. You're getting close, mhp -- and I'm almost on board.. But if what you were saying was the case -- that the RAE is not interested in showing grammatical possibilites in their dictionary -- what, pray tell, would be the reason for having the designation 'prnl' "at all"??

Then riddle me this.. Here's the 1st definition for 'mirar'.

*mirar**.* (Del lat. _mirāri_, admirarse).
* 1.     * tr. Dirigir la vista a un objeto. U. t. c. prnl.

Now that is the exact definition that would be at hand in the following sentence.

Emilio se miró en el espejo y .......

Certainly you're not telling me that that usage is a 'purely pronominal' verb usage of mirar where the 'se' has no syntactic function. That 'se' is clearly a CD. So what is the DRAE communicating to us based on your working theory?

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## mhp

NewdestinyX said:


> Excellent.. You're getting close, mhp -- and I'm almost on board.. But if what you were saying was the case -- that the RAE is not interested in showing grammatical possibilites in their dictionary -- what, pray tell, would be the reason for having the designation 'prnl' "at all"??
> 
> Then riddle me this.. Here's the 1st definition for 'mirar'.
> 
> *mirar**.* (Del lat. _mirāri_, admirarse).
> * 1.     * tr. Dirigir la vista a un objeto. U. t. c. prnl.
> 
> Now that is the exact definition that would be at hand in the following sentence.
> 
> Emilio se miró en el espejo y .......
> 
> Certainly you're not telling me that that usage is a 'purely pronominal' verb usage of mirar where the 'se' has no syntactic function. That 'se' is clearly a CD. So what is the DRAE communicating to us based on your working theory?
> 
> Thanks,
> Grant


 I can’t think of a pronominal use of the verb _mirarse_. But I really couldn’t think of a pronominal use of _afeitarse_ either without Ivy’s example. 
 The fact that I can’t think of an example, certainly doesn’t mean that it doesn’t exist in the vast Spanish literature. 


 You have to remember that a reflexive verb is a transitive verb whose object is “reflected” to the subject. So there is no wonder that definition of every reflexive verb is identical to its transitive counterpart.

  The dictionary is obliged to mark pronominal usage of verbs because a pronominal SE is part of the word that’s being defined. By definition, this SE has no grammatical function aside from being part of the word. So it would have been very ironical if the DRAE had not marked this in some form—namely “prn” tag.  

The dictionary also marks impersonal and defective verbs, perhaps because it affects the conjugation of the verb, and they consider that useful information as part of definition. Here is the complete list of types of verbs that are tagged in the DRAE:

  auxiliar
  impersonal
  intransitivo defectivo
  intransitivo impersonal
  pronominal
  pronominal defectivo
  pronominal impersonal
  transitivo
  transitivo defectivo
  verbo sustantivo

 There are many other grammatical classifications of verbs that the DRAE does not use; such as pronominal intransitivo, absoluto, incoativo, copulativo, etc. All these additional tags will be very useful in defining grammatical roll of verbs, but their relevance to a "standard dictionary definition" of a word is questionable. They have obviously chosen a small subset of tags that they feel is adequate for a meaningful enumeration of definitions.

PS. If I could have forced the DRAE to include one more tag in the dictionary, that would have been “absoluto”.  (not reflexivo) 
 The dictionary is now in its 22nd revision. Perhaps by the 122nd revision they get a chance to accommodate me.


----------



## Pitt

En este contexto es muy interesante este enlace (punto 5):

http://www.mec.es/redele/revista3/lidia_lozano.shtml

5. _SE_ INTRANSITIVADOR CON SUJETO VOLUNTARIO





​ 
Parece un _se_ reflexivo, pero no es así, pues presenta importantes diferencias:

1.a. El _se_ reflexivo se vincula a una acción que el sujeto realiza sobre sí mismo, una acción que el sujeto lleva a cabo y que recae sobre él. Por ejemplo, me ducho

1.b. El _se_ intransitivador se vincula a una acción que el sujeto no realiza sobre sí mismo (y por ello no admite la construcción "a sí mismo") Por ejemplo: _Se mueve con rapidez_

2.a. El _se _reflexivo puede aparecer con objeto directo (_Me peino el pelo_) 

2.b. El _se_ intransitivador no permite la aparición del objeto directo (_Nos arriesgamos y ganamos)_.

Otros ejemplos de _se_ intransitivador con sujeto voluntario: _Trasladarse, mudarse, enfrentarse, sentarse, levantarse, acostarse..._


También *acercarse* es un verbo intransitivo (SE funciona como intransitivador).

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

mhp said:


> I can’t think of a pronominal use of the verb mirarse. But I really couldn’t think of a pronominal use of afeitarse either without Ivy’s example.
> 
> You have to remember that a reflexive verb is a transitive verb whose direct object is “reflected” to the subject. So there is no wonder that definition of every reflexive verb is identical to its transitive counterpart.
> 
> The dictionary is obliged to mark pronominal usage of verbs because a pronominal SE is part of the word that’s being defined. The dictionary also marks impersonal, defective, and auxiliary verbs which affect the conjugation of the verb: Here is complete list of tags used for verbs:
> 
> auxiliar
> impersonal
> intransitivo defectivo
> intransitivo impersonal
> pronominal
> pronominal defectivo
> pronominal impersonal
> transitivo
> transitivo defectivo
> verbo sustantivo
> 
> There are many other grammatical classifications of verbs that the DRAE does not use; such as pronominal intransitivo, absoluto, incoativo, copulativo, etc. They have obviously chosen a small subset of tags that they feel is adequate for meaningful categorization of definitions.



Sure -- but we still don't have a 'consistent' predictable meaning for 'u.t.c.prnl'. Clearly, mirar, in its definition #1 usage can only take the pronoun when it's being used as a CD -- so the prnl, in U.t.c.prnl "can't" mean 'truly pronominal' since the 'se' can't have a syntactic role. That's been my point all along. There are several uses of 'mirar' for pure pronominal. Here's the rest of the list from the DRAE (all of which the pronoun has no función sintáctica: 

*mirar**.* (Del lat. _mirāri_, admirarse).
* 1.     * tr. Dirigir la vista a un objeto. U. t. c. prnl.
* 2.     * tr. Observar las acciones de alguien.
* 3.     * tr. Revisar, registrar.
* 4.     * tr. Tener en cuenta, atender.
* 5.     * tr. Pensar, juzgar.
* 6.     * tr. Inquirir, buscar algo, informarse de ello.
* 7.     * intr. Dicho de una cosa, especialmente de un edificio: Estar situado, puesto o colocado enfrente de otro.
* 8.     * intr. Concernir, pertenecer, tocar.
* 9.     * intr. Cuidar, atender, proteger, amparar o defender a alguien o algo. _Mira mucho __POR__ sus amigos._
* 10.     * intr. Tener un objetivo o un fin al ejecutar algo. _Solo mira a su provecho._
* 11.     * prnl. Tener algo en gran estima, complacerse en ello. _Se mira __EN__ su pintura._
* 12.     * prnl. Tener mucho amor y complacerse en las gracias o en las acciones de alguien. _Siempre se mira __EN__ sus hijos._
* 13.     * prnl. Considerar un asunto y meditar antes de tomar una resolución.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> En este contexto es muy interesante este enlace (punto 5):
> 
> http://www.mec.es/redele/revista3/lidia_lozano.shtml
> 
> 5. _SE_ INTRANSITIVADOR CON SUJETO VOLUNTARIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Parece un _se_ reflexivo, pero no es así, pues presenta importantes diferencias:
> 
> 1.a. El _se_ reflexivo se vincula a una acción que el sujeto realiza sobre sí mismo, una acción que el sujeto lleva a cabo y que recae sobre él. Por ejemplo, me ducho
> 
> 1.b. El _se_ intransitivador se vincula a una acción que el sujeto no realiza sobre sí mismo (y por ello no admite la construcción "a sí mismo") Por ejemplo: _Se mueve con rapidez_
> 
> 2.a. El _se _reflexivo puede aparecer con objeto directo (_Me peino el pelo_)
> 
> 2.b. El _se_ intransitivador no permite la aparición del objeto directo (_Nos arriesgamos y ganamos)_.
> 
> Otros ejemplos de _se_ intransitivador con sujeto voluntario: _Trasladarse, mudarse, enfrentarse, sentarse, levantarse, acostarse..._
> 
> 
> También *acercarse* es un verbo intransitivo (SE funciona como intransitivador).
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt



Pero -- el problema es -- que 'SE Intransitivador' es una 'función sintáctica', Pitt. Por tanto -- el verbo no puede ser 'pronominal' según la definición de 'pronominal'. 

Se Impersonal, SE Intransitivador, SE Pasiva usan el pronombre como marca la cual es una función sintáctica.

No hay verbo 'acercarse' en el DRAE - solo acercar. Tampoco hay verbo 'dormirse' pero sí hay, en la lista, 'dormir' prnl.

Déjame estar completemente claro.. Estoy de acuerdo contigo que 'acercar' puede convertirse en instransitivo cuando se añade el pronombre que concuerda con el sujeto. Parece que este es el caso con fechas y otros sujetos no ánimos. Con gente y animales moviendo más cerca a algo mantengo que el 'se' es CD. Es mi opinión de todo que he leído durante mucho tiempo y el DRAE apoyo este punto de vista.

Eso es todo. 

Grant


----------



## mhp

NewdestinyX said:


> Sure -- but we still don't have a 'consistent' predictable meaning for 'u.t.c.prnl'. Clearly, mirar, in its definition #1 usage can only take the pronoun when it's being used as a CD -- so the prnl, in U.t.c.prnl "can't" mean 'truly pronominal' since the 'se' can't have a syntactic role. That's been my point all along. There are several uses of 'mirar' for pure pronominal. Here's the rest of the list from the DRAE (all of which the pronoun has no función sintáctica:
> 
> *mirar**.* (Del lat. _mirāri_, admirarse).
> * 1.     * tr. Dirigir la vista a un objeto. U. t. c. prnl.
> * 2.     * tr. Observar las acciones de alguien.
> * 3.     * tr. Revisar, registrar.
> * 4.     * tr. Tener en cuenta, atender.
> * 5.     * tr. Pensar, juzgar.
> * 6.     * tr. Inquirir, buscar algo, informarse de ello.
> * 7.     * intr. Dicho de una cosa, especialmente de un edificio: Estar situado, puesto o colocado enfrente de otro.
> * 8.     * intr. Concernir, pertenecer, tocar.
> * 9.     * intr. Cuidar, atender, proteger, amparar o defender a alguien o algo. _Mira mucho __POR__ sus amigos._
> * 10.     * intr. Tener un objetivo o un fin al ejecutar algo. _Solo mira a su provecho._
> * 11.     * prnl. Tener algo en gran estima, complacerse en ello. _Se mira __EN__ su pintura._
> * 12.     * prnl. Tener mucho amor y complacerse en las gracias o en las acciones de alguien. _Siempre se mira __EN__ sus hijos._
> * 13.     * prnl. Considerar un asunto y meditar antes de tomar una resolución.



How about:
 Juan fue a mirarse el lunar al médico.
  Juan fue a revisarse el lunar al médico.
  Voy a mirarme el coche
  (I’m going to have my car checked/looked at)


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Déjame estar completemente claro.. Estoy de acuerdo contigo que 'acercar' puede convertirse en instransitivo cuando se añade el pronombre que concuerda con el sujeto. Parece que este es el caso con fechas y otros sujetos no ánimos. Con gente y animales moviendo más cerca a algo mantengo que el 'se' es CD. Es mi opinión de todo que he leído durante mucho tiempo y el DRAE apoyo este punto de vista.


 
Hola Grant:

Otra vez el ejemplo: Juan se acercó a María > Juan se le acercó. 

Si SE es un CD (acusativo) y LE es un CI (dativo) el acusativo precede al dativo. Pero esto no es posible. Siempre el dativo precede al acusativo.

¿Que opinas? 

Pitt


----------



## Pitt

mhp said:


> Let me just stress again that there is no grammatical category such as "usado también como pronominal". You will never find that category in any grammar book, nor will you find the definition for this "category" of verbs in the DRAE. That is just a notation and it means that the verb with that meaning can be used in pronominal form--either as a purely pronominal verb or as a reflexive verb.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Lo veo así:

La fórmula U.t.c.prnl. simplemente significa que el verbo en su acepción también se usa con un pronombre átono (me, te, se, nos, os). Esta entrada puede referirse a un verbo reflexivo (p.ej. lavarse) o a un verbo pronominal (p.ej. levantarse).

Un ejemplo con _levantar_:

Verbo transitivo:
Juan levanta a los niños [CD] a las ocho.

Verbo intransitivo:
Juan se levanta a las ocho.
SE es una parte del verbo _levantarse_. No se puede decir: *Juan levanta a las ocho.

En cambio la fórmula prnl. significa que el verbo en su acepción efectivamente es un verbo pronominal (p.ej. entenderse). Aqui la entrade del DRAE sobre *entender*:

*18. *prnl. Avenirse con alguien para tratar determinados negocios. _Se entiende muy bien __CON__ el director._

Pitt


----------



## hfpardue

NewdestinyX said:


> Pero -- el problema es -- que 'SE Intransitivador' es una 'función sintáctica', Pitt. Por tanto -- el verbo no puede ser 'pronominal' según la definición de 'pronominal'.
> 
> Se Impersonal, SE Intransitivador, SE Pasiva usan el pronombre como marca la cual es una función sintáctica.
> 
> No hay verbo 'acercarse' en el DRAE - solo acercar. Tampoco hay verbo 'dormirse' pero sí hay, en la lista, 'dormir' prnl.
> 
> Déjame estar completemente claro.. Estoy de acuerdo contigo que 'acercar' puede convertirse en instransitivo cuando se añade el pronombre que concuerda con el sujeto. Parece que este es el caso con fechas y otros sujetos no ánimos. Con gente y animales moviendo más cerca a algo mantengo que el 'se' es CD. Es mi opinión de todo que he leído durante mucho tiempo y el DRAE apoyo este punto de vista.
> 
> Eso es todo.
> 
> Grant


 
Esta discusión es curiosa. He escrito unas correcciones a continuación.

Déjame estar complet*a*mente claro.. Estoy de acuerdo contigo *en *que 'acercar' puede convertirse en intransitivo cuando se añade el pronombre que concuerda con el sujeto.

Tu frase "Es mi opinión de todo que he leído durante mucho tiempo y el DRAE apoyo este punto de vista." necesita revisión.

Antes que nada, hay que poner "lo" entre "todo" y "que" para que diga "todo lo que".

Ejemplos:
Todo lo que dices es verdad.
Todo lo que quiero eres tú.
Todo que he leído durante mucho tiempo... 

Una opción para tu frase es "Mi _posición_, basada en todo lo que he leído durante mucho tiempo incluyendo el DRAE, es que apoyo este punto de vista."


----------



## chimi.churri

Here is my view:

El verbo _acercar_ tiene también una forma pronominal _acercarse._ Las diferencias son:

_Acercar: _significa "poner cerca o a menor distancia" y admite CD y CI.


----------



## chimi.churri

Here is my view. The _se_ in constructions with 
_acercar(se)_ can mean several different things:

_Acercar: _significa "poner cerca o a menor distancia" y admite CD y CI. En caso de que el CI es 3p. y los dos complementos aparecen en su forma pronominal, el CI aparece como _se._
   Acercó un juguete a la niña. _Se_ lo acercó.

_Acercarse_: es un verbo reflexivo puro, cuyo significado es traer algo voluntariamente hacia sí. (Tal como peinarse). En este caso admite CD (Tal como peinarse el cabello, con la diferencia de que peinarse no requiere el CD y acercarse sí).
   Se acercó un tenedor a la boca./ Se peinó el cabello
   Acercó un tenedor a su boca/ Peinó su cabello.
La prueba para esto es que admite pronombres diferentes del sujeto.
   Le acercó un tenedor a la boca (a su hijita).

_Acercarse_: Es un verbo pronominal (a los que antes se los llamaba cuasirreflejos o falsos reflexivos porque se construyen tal como los reflexivos pero el _se _es parte del verbo y no conlleva significado). Significa moverse más cerca de algo o alguien. El pronombre siempre repite la persona del sujeto.
     Yo me acerco a la puerta/ El se acerca a la puerta.
Sí admite CI, como algunos otros verbos pronominales.
     Se acercó a su hermano/ Se le acercó.


----------



## NewdestinyX

hfpardue said:


> Una opción para tu frase es "Mi _posición_, basada en todo lo que he leído durante mucho tiempo incluyendo el DRAE, es que apoyo este punto de vista."



Thanks! That's one of my errors I often make in Spanish with 'todo' and I occasionally forget 'en' before que too. Non native English speakers leave out 'it' all the time in their English too because it doesn't follow patterns normal to their language. I always appreciate corrections. 

Thanks again,
Grant


----------



## chimi.churri

Here is my view. The _se_ in constructions with 
_acercar(se)_ can mean several different things:

_Acercar: _significa "poner cerca o a menor distancia" y admite CD y CI. En caso de que el CI es 3p. y los dos complementos aparecen en su forma pronominal, el CI aparece como _se._
Acercó un juguete a la niña. _Se_ lo acercó. (CI)

_Acercarse_: es un verbo reflexivo puro, cuyo significado es traer algo voluntariamente hacia sí. (Tal como peinarse). En este caso admite CD (Tal como peinarse el cabello, con la diferencia de que peinarse no requiere el CD y acercarse sí).

Se acercó un tenedor a la boca./ Se peinó el cabello (CI)
Acercó un tenedor a su boca/ Peinó su cabello.

La prueba para esto es que admite pronombres diferentes del sujeto.
Le acercó un tenedor a la boca (a su hijita).

_Acercarse_: Es un verbo pronominal (a los que antes se los llamaba cuasirreflejos o falsos reflexivos porque se construyen tal como los reflexivos pero el _se _es parte del verbo y no conlleva significado). Significa moverse más cerca de algo o alguien. El pronombre siempre repite la persona del sujeto y a diferencia de _acercar y acercarse (reflexivo)_ el que se traslada es el sujeto.

Yo me acerco a la puerta/ El se acerca a la puerta.
También admite CI (no CD), como algunos otros verbos pronominales.
Se acercó a su hermano/ Se le acercó.
(Los presos se sublevaron al guardiacárcel- Se le sublevaron, etc)

Este es el caso de _Se acerca la Navidad._


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Hola Grant:
> 
> Otra vez el ejemplo: Juan se acercó a María > Juan se le acercó.
> 
> Si SE es un CD (acusativo) y LE es un CI (dativo) el acusativo precede al dativo. Pero esto no es posible. Siempre el dativo precede al acusativo.
> 
> ¿Que opinas?
> 
> Pitt



Pitt- hay reglas entre órden de los pronombres que a veces se chocan el uno con el otro. "Se", siempre tiene que ponerse ante todos los demás. Entonces -- si "se" es un CD en una oración -- tendría que ponerse ante 'le' para mantener el órden correcto. La regla del órden correcto de clíticos suplanta la regla del órden de complementos.

Solo digo que, entre tus argumentos, el órden de pronombres no es el mejor razonamiento como para plantear tu caso.

Tu argumento sobre 'U.t.c.prnl' versus 'prnl' es mejor y lo sigo considerando. Deberíamos preguntarle a la RAE sobre 'prnl' versus 'U.t.c.prnl'

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

chimi.churri said:


> Here is my view. The _se_ in constructions with
> _acercar(se)_ can mean several different things:
> 
> _Acercar: _significa "poner cerca o a menor distancia" y admite CD y CI. En caso de que el CI es 3p. y los dos complementos aparecen en su forma pronominal, el CI aparece como _se._
> Acercó un juguete a la niña. _Se_ lo acercó. (CI)
> 
> _Acercarse_: es un verbo reflexivo puro, cuyo significado es traer algo voluntariamente hacia sí. (Tal como peinarse). En este caso admite CD (Tal como peinarse el cabello, con la diferencia de que peinarse no requiere el CD y acercarse sí).
> 
> Se acercó un tenedor a la boca./ Se peinó el cabello (CI)
> Acercó un tenedor a su boca/ Peinó su cabello.
> 
> La prueba para esto es que admite pronombres diferentes del sujeto.
> Le acercó un tenedor a la boca (a su hijita).
> 
> _Acercarse_: Es un verbo pronominal (a los que antes se los llamaba cuasirreflejos o falsos reflexivos porque se construyen tal como los reflexivos pero el _se _es parte del verbo y no conlleva significado). Significa moverse más cerca de algo o alguien. El pronombre siempre repite la persona del sujeto y a diferencia de _acercar y acercarse (reflexivo)_ el que se traslada es el sujeto.
> 
> Yo me acerco a la puerta/ El se acerca a la puerta.
> También admite CI (no CD), como algunos otros verbos pronominales.
> Se acercó a su hermano/ Se le acercó.
> (Los presos se sublevaron al guardiacárcel- Se le sublevaron, etc)
> 
> Este es el caso de _Se acerca la Navidad._



Muy interesante.. Opinas que hay un uso 'reflexivo' y 'pronominal'. Pero no veo ninguna diferencia de aspecto entre tus ejemplos nombrados 'reflexivo puro' y 'pronominal'. Por favor -- explica la diferencia en la mente del nativo. ¿Es la sola diferencia el sujeto siendo una persona o una cosa?

Ciao,
Grant


----------



## chimi.churri

NewdestinyX said:


> Pitt- hay reglas entre órden de los pronombres que a veces se chocan el uno con el otro. "Se", siempre tiene que ponerse ante todos los demás. Entonces -- si "se" es un CD en una oración -- tendría que ponerse ante 'le' para mantener el órden correcto. La regla del órden correcto de clíticos suplanta la regla del órden de complementos.
> 
> Solo digo que, entre tus argumentos, el órden de pronombres no es el mejor razonamiento como para plantear tu caso.
> 
> Tu argumento sobre 'U.t.c.prnl' versus 'prnl' es mejor y lo sigo considerando. Deberíamos preguntarle a la RAE sobre 'prnl' versus 'U.t.c.prnl'
> 
> Grant


----------



## chimi.churri

En Juan se le acercó (a María), se es parte del verbo pronominal, no Complemento Directo, Objeto Directo o Acusativo, mientras que LE sí es CI o Dativo.


----------



## chimi.churri

NewdestinyX said:


> Muy interesante.. Opinas que hay un uso 'reflexivo' y 'pronominal'. Pero no veo ninguna diferencia de aspecto entre tus ejemplos nombrados 'reflexivo puro' y 'pronominal'. Por favor -- explica la diferencia en la mente del nativo. ¿Es la sola diferencia el sujeto siendo una persona o una cosa?
> 
> Ciao,
> Grant


 
OK, en cuanto al pronombre en sí, en el llamado reflexivo puro el pronombre tiene una función sintáctica y una semántica (esto es: también acarrea un significado), que puede ser de CD o CI.
El se peina (a sí mismo)/ El la peina (a la niña) > CD
El se peina el cabello (a sí mismo) / El le peina el cabello (a la niña) > CI
Lo mismo con acercarse. La prueba de esto es que no pueden coexistir aqui _se y le _a menos que estén unidos por coordinación, porque son dos Complementos del mismo tipo (CD o CI, según el caso)

En cambio en el verbo pronominal no tiene funcion independiente sino que es parte de la forma verbal, que puede llevar CI. En este caso sí pueden coexistir _se le_, porque el _se_ no tiene función.

En cuanto al significado del verbo, el reflexivo puro es una forma particular de acercar, esto es traer algo hacia alguien. Cuando ese alguien es el propio sujeto, se da el caso de acercarse algo, es decir traer algo hacia sí mismo.
El significado pronominal, en cambio, es trasladarse uno hacia algo, mover la propia persona, como levantarse. 

¿Es mas claro? Intento separar sintaxis y morfología, de la semántica, pero es difícil porque están íntimamente relacionados.


----------



## chimi.churri

También está la posibilidad -que no incluí antes- de que sea un _se recíproco_.
e.g. Sus opiniones cada vez se acercan más (una a la otra, donde el sujeto debe ser plural y la acción darse en forma recíproca entre los miembros)...


----------



## Pitt

chimi.churri said:


> En Juan se le acercó (a María), se es parte del verbo pronominal, no Complemento Directo, Objeto Directo o Acusativo, mientras que LE sí es CI o Dativo.


 
Tienes todo la razón. Otro ejemplo:

Me acerqué a María > Me le acerqué.

También en este ejemplo ME es parte del verbo pronominal _acercarse_ (no es CD o CI).
LE funciona como CI.

Además: Si ME sería un CD el acusativo precede al dativo LE. Pero esto no es posible: Siempre precede el dativo al acusativo.

Pitt


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Tienes todo la razón. Otro ejemplo:
> 
> Me acerqué a María > Me le acerqué.
> 
> También en este ejemplo ME es parte del verbo pronominal _acercarse_ (no es CD o CI).
> LE funciona como CI.
> 
> Además: Si ME sería un CD el acusativo precede al dativo LE. Pero esto no es posible: Siempre precede el dativo al acusativo.
> 
> Pitt


 
That reasoning is PERFECT and plain as day. With afeitarse it could be REFLEXIVE-AGENT Juan se afeitó la barba a si mismo :
Juan se afeitó = SE DO.
Juan se afeitó la barba = SE IO and BARBA DO. 
Juan se afeitó en la PELUQUERÍA( here the context means that he made someone else to shave him, still reflexive, but with an INTERMEDIARY the barber did what he would have done by himself if he weren't at the barber shop but the syntax named it REFLEXIVE-CAUSE, the subject cause sth make sth to happen.
Juan se golpeó la cabeza al salir del carro, here the subject receives the action of the bump unintentionally the syntax call it SUBJECT-PATIENT or 'sufferer' still reflexive.
Here the action uses an INTERMEDIARY the UNINTENTIONAL bump and goes back into the subject, reflexive with nominal function.
WITH ACERCARSE, the 'se' just INTRANSITIVIZED the Verb ACERCAR TRANSITIVE, the action of the VERB does not go back to the subject, the subject is the agent of moving himself towards the DOG, and in advantage of the DOG because he can bite the person approaching it.
SE+LE is perfect SPANISH syntactically and semantically as well. I cannot believe that GRANT is beating around the bush upon a very SIMPLE fact in the Spanish grammar.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Tienes todo la razón. Otro ejemplo:
> 
> Me acerqué a María > Me le acerqué.
> 
> También en este ejemplo ME es parte del verbo pronominal _acercarse_ (no es CD o CI).
> LE funciona como CI.
> 
> Además: Si ME sería fuera  un CD el acusativo precede al dativo LE. Pero esto no es posible: Siempre precede el dativo al acusativo.
> 
> Pitt


 
Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> WITH ACERCARSE, the 'se' just INTRANSITIVIZED the Verb ACERCAR TRANSITIVE, the action of the VERB does not go back to the subject, the subject is the agent of moving himself towards the DOG, and in advantage of the DOG because he can bite the person approaching it.
> SE+LE is perfect SPANISH syntactically and semantically as well. I cannot believe that GRANT is beating around the bush upon a very SIMPLE fact in the Spanish grammar.


 
Te agradezco mucho la aclaración y la corrección (fuera, no: sería).

Pitt


----------



## Ynez

NewdestinyX said:


> Some grammarians would see 'acercarse' as a pronominal verb. The RAE does not. It is transitive/reflexive.
> 
> That's my final word.
> 
> Ciao,
> Grant
> 
> 
> Even Moliner's definition of the pronominal use of acercarse isn't the way you're using it in the sentence with 'al perro'. You are using the 'transitive' usage.


 
Something you may find interesting to analyse: The verb ALEJAR is classed differently, when in principle it should be considered in the same category as ACERCAR.

Te acercas/Te acercas el vaso.
Te alejas/Te alejas el vaso.

There will be some small differences in certain expressions, but basically they are the same.

From RAE:
alejar 
*3. *prnl. Apartar, rehuir, evitar. _La ciencia se aleja en cuanto puede de tales cuestiones._

The same example could have been given with acercar:

_La ciencia se acerca en cuanto puede a tales cuestiones._



I am sure in the future these dictionaries will have foreign learners into account, but it seems till now they were mainly for Spanish speakers, and we just don't check or care in general about all those strange things 

(A comment on something you said before) Even in English, which is a much more logical language regarding verb use, there comes a moment when one can only say "It's expressed like that" 

Grant, I truly believe "acercarse" en *Me acerco* is exactly the same as "irse" en *Me voy*. The difference is that "ir" is never never transitive, and "acercar" has some transitive uses.


----------



## Ynez

Milton Sand said:


> – ¡Álzate y *acércate* _*tú mismo*_! Deja ya la pereza. = Lift your self and bring _*your self*_ nearer! Stop being so lazy. _(Please, correct me if I translated it wrong)_
> 
> Bye.


 
¿Qué idea entiendes tú en esa frase Milton? Yo entiendo:

_Stand up and go (yourself)! Stop being lazy._

Seguiría siendo intransitivo.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Tal vez no me quedó muy bien escogido el ejemplo . La idea en ese corto diálogo era que el que respondió lo hizo con ironía.


----------



## Milton Sand

Lamento contradecirte en esto, ChimiChurri:


chimi.churri said:


> _Acercarse_: es un verbo reflexivo puro, cuyo significado es traer algo voluntariamente hacia sí.
> Se acercó un tenedor a la boca = Acercó un tenedor a su boca
> Le acercó un tenedor a la boca (a su hijita).
> Y: "*Te* acercaste *el* tenedor a *la* boca" mejor que "acercaste *tu* tenedor a *tu* boca".


En esa función, el pronombre reflexivo sirve sólo para indicar posesión. Nunca decimos "duele mi cabeza" sino "me duele la cabeza". La utilizamos especialmente con las cosas consabidas que posee el poseedor.
Se manchó mi camisa = Se me manchó la camisa
Premiaron a mi niño = Me premiaron al niño
Chao


----------



## hfpardue

Ynez said:


> ¿Qué idea entiendes tú en esa frase Milton? Yo entiendo:
> 
> _Stand up and go (yourself)! Stop being lazy._
> 
> Seguiría siendo intransitivo.


 
_Stand up and go (yourself)! _suena un poco extraño en inglés.

_Lift your self and bring *your self* nearer!_ suena aun más extraño.

¡Álzate y *acércate* _*tú mismo*_!
podría decirse como "Get up and get close yourself!"

"to lift oneself" habitualmente tiene un sentido figurado como "Lift yourself off the ground and pull yourself together!"


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> -----  WITH ACERCARSE, the 'se' just INTRANSITIVIZED the Verb ACERCAR TRANSITIVE the action of the VERB does not go back to the subject, the subject is the agent of *moving himself* towards the DOG,
> 
> Ivy29



You have now made my point for me. "Moving oneself' is a reflexive concept and the 'oneself' in your sentence there is a CD. Plain as day. 

Se Instransitivador is used to state the 'action happening by itself'. There is no involvement of the subject. That's where you are confused in my opinion and education on this topic.

La llave se atascó = The key got stuck. -- This is 'true' SE Intransitivador. 

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Grant, I truly believe "acercarse" en *Me acerco* is exactly the same as "irse" en *Me voy*. The difference is that "ir" is never never transitive, and "acercar" has some transitive uses.



Not as I see it. Voy a la tienda mañana - and - Tengo que irme (a casa) ahora -- are not using the same definition of 'ir'.

Thanks Ynez. Your analyses are always very carefully considered and helpful.

Everyone here is pretty passionate about this topic. Sometimes, I fear, we move outside the realm of helpfulness to the students when we make the discussion so 'esoteric'. The bottom line for me is that the subject is acting upon themselves in 'acercar(se)'. That's plainly and clearly 'reflexive' by definition. In irse there is a change of definition -- from 'to simply go' (=ir) to 'to go away to somewhere'/'to leave' (=irse) = '_different definitions'_. True pronominal verbs have entirely different definitions when the pronoun is added. That's not the case with acercar and 'acercarse'. They have identical definitions. That means they are transitive/reflexive. 

But I respect the other opinions here even if I don't agree with them.

Pitt asked for the grammatical function of 'se' when it appears with 'acercar'. The answer is "yes". It functions as a 'CD' -- a figurative one -- not a literal one. -- but the role of SE is still clearly that of a 'CD'. 

Le acercó el vaso a Ana. = He moved the vase closer to Ana.
Se lo acercó. = He moved it closer to her.

Se le acercó a Ana = He moved "himself" closer to Ana.
Se acercó. = He moved himself closer.

Se acercaron las Navidades. = The holidays 'got' closer. (Se Intransitivador) -- -> this is not 'pronominal' acercarse -- but rather 'acercar' transitive made 'intransitive' by the pronoun -- but the '*definition has not changed' 

**The RAE has the stance that a verb's meaning must change for a verb to be considered pronominal. Either a verb is transitive, intransitive or pronominal (others too) -- but a verb cannot be transitive and pronominal for the same definition and that is the issue with 'acercar'.*


Salir and Salirse mean something completely different - one is intransitive and one is pronominal. There are not the same.
Dormir and dormirse mean something completely different -- one is intransitive or transitive and one is pronominal. Not the same.

Acercar and when it's used as Acercar(se) have identical definitions as is the case with 'lavar' and 'lavarse', 'afeitar' and 'afeitarse'. etc.. That is our issue.

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## mhp

hfpardue said:


> Esta discusión es curiosa.



De acuerdo.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi, again!
Newdestiny, you have not considered that soemone can "acercarse" to someone else without making any movement by himself:

De niño, cuando mis padres me montaban en columpio, me emocionaba ver cómo *me acercaba* a las nubes y *me alejaba* de nuevo.

Chao.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Milton Sand said:


> Hi, again!
> Newdestiny, you have not considered that soemone can "acercarse" to someone else without making any movement by himself:
> 
> De niño, cuando mis padres me montaban en columpio, me emocionaba ver cómo *me acercaba* a las nubes y *me alejaba* de nuevo.
> 
> Chao.



That's a figurative usage there, Milton -- but you make your general point. Not a literal moving of oneself but figurative. That's been my assertion all along.

Grant


----------



## Milton Sand

Hmm... No, Newdestiny. Let me try from other angle:

As I've said, "acercarse" doesn't necessarily imply the subject makes anything to cause his movement. The subject can be moved by anything. When pronominal, *it's not a factitive verb; it just expresses an experience. *That might be the reason why it seemed figurative to you in the "_columpio_" example.

_*Acercar* = to move closer (causing movement):_
El avión nos acerca a la ciudad de Bucaramanga. -> "Nos" being the direct object.

_*Acercarse* = to come/get closer (having an experience) – Well, it's not as trascendental as it may sound_
Estimados pasajeros, nos acercamos a la ciudad de Bucaramanga. _-> "Nos" defining a variation of meaning._
Desde su balcón en el décimo piso, con cara de frustración, los niños miraban cómo su video-juego se acercaba inevitablemente al pavimento._-> "Se" defining a variation of meaning._

Those are not figuratives uses of "acercarse", but literal and physical as in the "_columpio_" example.

It might be taken as figurative in:
Siento que me acerco a la respuesta = I feel I'm getting closer to the answer.
Su rostro se acerca a la descripción = His face is very similar to the description.
Acércate a tu hermana, compréndela, no la abandones. = Mix with your sister, understand her, don't abandon her.

Bye


----------



## NewdestinyX

Milton Sand said:


> Hmm... No, Newdestiny. Let me try from other angle:
> 
> As I've said, "acercarse" doesn't necessarily imply the subject makes anything to cause his movement. The subject can be moved by anything. When pronominal, *it's not a factitive verb; it just expresses an experience. *That might be the reason why it seemed figurative to you in the "_columpio_" example.
> 
> _*Acercar* = to move closer (causing movement):_
> El avión nos acerca a la ciudad de Bucaramanga. -> "Nos" being the direct object.
> 
> _*Acercarse* = to come/get closer (having an experience) – Well, it's not as trascendental as it may sound_
> Estimados pasajeros, nos acercamos a la ciudad de Bucaramanga. _-> "Nos" defining a variation of meaning._
> Desde su balcón en el décimo piso, con cara de frustración, los niños miraban cómo su video-juego se acercaba inevitablemente al pavimento._-> "Se" defining a variation of meaning._
> 
> Those are not figuratives uses of "acercarse", but literal and physical as in the "_columpio_" example.
> 
> It might be taken as figurative in:
> Siento que me acerco a la respuesta = I feel I'm getting closer to the answer.
> Su rostro se acerca a la descripción = His face is very similar to the description.
> Acércate a tu hermana, compréndela, no la abandones. = Mix with your sister, understand her, don't abandon her.
> 
> Bye



I'm sorry, Milton.. I don't think I'm communicating well either. Well actually you've made your point crystal clear. I don't think you are hearing my point. I have never said or implied that the uses of 'acercar(se)' are figurative. What is figurative is what the atonic pronoun represents. In «Nos acercamos a la fiesta» the 'nos' is the 'figurative' _*direct object*_ receiving the action of the transitive verb 'acercar'. The 'movement' is started by "us" and it is "upon" us. We move 'ourselves' closer in 'acercar(se)' It doesn't 'just happen' as you've proposed. Only 'ergative' verbs and some verbs of inherent motion can be thought of as 'just happening'. 

I think as I'm studying more and getting all this input -- the distinction to be made is between 'things' and 'people' -- animate versus inanimate. With animate -- the subject initiates and receives action. This is the very definition of 'reflexive'. With things -- we are often just stating an 'occurrence' which is what I think you've been getting me to see.

The fact remains that the DRAE doesn't have a 'prnl' definition that differs from the 'transitive usage'. That's the basis upon which I've made my case.. And I guess at this point I rest my case. I don't want to start going in circles. I think we've addressed this issue from all angles. I will continue to teach as do others that a 'truly' pronominal verb has to have a 'unique' definition from the transitive in the dictionaries. Acercar and Enfrentar do not have pronominal counterparts as delineated by the DRAE.

Thanks for making your case very clear.

Grant


----------



## Pitt

Milton Sand said:


> _*Acercar* = to move closer (causing movement):_
> El avión nos acerca a la ciudad de Bucaramanga. -> "Nos" being the direct object.
> 
> _*Acercarse* = to come/get closer (having an experience) – Well, it's not as trascendental as it may sound_
> Estimados pasajeros, nos acercamos a la ciudad de Bucaramanga. _-> "Nos" defining a variation of meaning._


 
Sólo quisiera añadir una cosa. Se reconoce el complemento directo por la pasivización:

El avión nos [CD] acerca a la ciudad >
Nosotros [Sujeto] somos acercados por el avión a la ciudad.

Si la pasivización no es posible ese NOS es un componente del verbo pronominal _acercarse_ (no es CD o CI):

Nos acercamos a la ciudad >
No se dice: *Nosotros somos acercados por nosotros a la ciudad.

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Milton Sand

Pitt made it very simple to understand! Well done! I always forget that kind of tips.

Well, Newdestiny, think of DRAE as a quick guide. It's not like a Bible of Spanish Language. In fact, there are lots of complaints from native Spanish-speakers. I think every Spanish-speaker that has used the DRAE has at least one complaint. However, dictionaries are intented to be a quick-consult data base, trying to have their entries as brief as possible.

That's why I've said DRAE is not suitable for people learning Spanish but for experienced (like native) speakers, which can deduce meanings or senses beyond the defininitions of a spanish word, as well as they can correct automatically any no-so-well-phrased sentence is Spanish as they hear or read it.

Try with this one: http://www.yourdictionaries.com

Bye.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Sólo quisiera añadir una cosa. Se reconoce el complemento directo por la pasivización:
> 
> El avión nos [CD] acerca a la ciudad >
> Nosotros [Sujeto] somos acercados por el avión a la ciudad.
> 
> Si la pasivización no es posible ese NOS es un componente del verbo pronominal _acercarse_ (no es CD o CI):
> 
> Nos acercamos a la ciudad >
> No se dice: *Nosotros somos acercados por nosotros a la ciudad.
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt



Pitt:
No creo que esa prueba funcione siempre. 
¿Estás diciendo que en 'nos miramos en el espejo' el 'nos' es componente del verbo? Porque no creo que se pueda convertirse en la pasiva tampoco.


----------



## NewdestinyX

He aquí otra entrada en el dico que mencionó MiltonSand para 'acercar'.

acercar 
_1__verbo transitivo  to bring near, bring nearer, draw up acércate come closer ¿me acercas el agua? can you pass the water? nos acercó a casa she gave us a lift home 
2verbo transitivo figurado to bring together 
1verbo pronominal aproximarse to be near se acerca el verano summer is near 
2verbo pronominal ir to go acércate a la esquina go to the corner 
3verbo pronominal visitar to drop in, drop by se acercó a vernos __he dropped by to see __us_

Nota que en este dico hay 3 definiciones pronominales. Y nota, como he dicho - que 'cada' de ellas es 'muy' diferente que la definición transitiva la cual tiene que ver con mover algo más cerca a algo. Puedes mover alguien más cerca y sí puedes moverte a ti mismo más cerca.


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> You have now made my point for me. "Moving oneself' is a reflexive concept and the 'oneself' in your sentence there is a CD. Plain as day.
> 
> Se Instransitivador is used to state the 'action happening by itself'. There is no involvement of the subject. That's where you are confused in my opinion and education on this topic.
> 
> La llave se atascó = The key got stuck. -- This is 'true' SE Intransitivador.
> 
> Grant


 
Sorry Grant, you are confusing again the role of 'se' as a MARKER and the reflexive action , as you know, the action has to return to the subject in the reflexive 'se' with nominal function, with 'acercarse' NO. He moves himself towards the dog, he does not move towards himself, he is AGENT moving away from him but towards the dog.
Se le acercó a María  (le = MARÍA IO)
Se la acercó means something different from above.
*You cannot say either* = se lo acercó because the sense is completely different, and you cannot change the order SE+LE, it is illogical, non-grammatical, and never stated in any book.

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Pitt:
> No creo que esa prueba funcione siempre.
> ¿Estás diciendo que en 'nos miramos en el espejo' el 'nos' es componente del verbo? Porque no creo que se pueda convertirse en la pasiva tampoco.


 
Lo veo así:

Nos [CD] miramos en el espejo.

En este caso NOS no es un componente de un verbo pronominal. Se trata del verbo recíproco _mirarase. _Se puede añadir _mutuamente_: Nos miramos mutuamente en el espejo. NOS funciona como CD. 

También funciona la prueba con la pasiva. El CD se convierte en el sujeto:

Nos [CD] miramos en el espejo >
Nosotros [Sujeto] somos mirados en el espejo por nosotros.

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Lo veo así:
> 
> Nos [CD] miramos en el espejo.
> 
> En este caso NOS no es un componente de un verbo pronominal. Se trata del verbo recíproco _mirarase. _Se puede añadir _mutuamente_: Nos miramos mutuamente en el espejo. NOS funciona como CD.
> 
> También funciona la prueba con la pasiva. El CD se convierte en el sujeto:
> 
> Nos [CD] miramos en el espejo >
> Nosotros [Sujeto] somos mirados en el espejo por nosotros.
> 
> Pitt



Veo que la prueba de pasiva funciona allí. Pero no hay infinitivo 'mirarse' que es una clasificación 'verbo recíproco'. Mirar es un verbo transitivo que se puede usar con el pronombre átono funcionando reciprocoamente. 

Gracias por tu análisis,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> and you cannot change the order SE+LE, it is illogical, non-grammatical, and never stated in any book.
> 
> Ivy29



Who has said otherwise??

According to clitic order - reflexive pronoun precedes an IO. This is written in every grammar book. "Reflexive --> indirect ---> direct"
Me le acerqué a.....
Te le acercaste a...

You are confusing SE as a marker with SE as a reflexive pronoun. SE, in whatever syntactic role it plays, comes first. But with acercar - any of the reflexive pronouns can appear. So this is not an issue of 'se', alone. 

Mira lo que dice el DPD y sus ejemplos:

*4.* *Orden de las secuencias de clíticos. *Un mismo verbo puede llevar dos y hasta tres pronombres clíticos, que se anteponen o posponen al verbo siempre en bloque, no pudiendo anteponerse unos y posponerse otros. El orden no es libre y se somete, básicamente, a la regla que establece que los pronombres de segunda persona preceden a los de primera y estos a los de tercera, salvo a la forma _se,_ que precede a todas las demás (_se_ + 2.ª pers. + 1.ª pers. + 3.ª pers.): _«Ay, Dios, que te me lo llevaste cuando más falta me hacía»_ (Ayerra _Lucha_ [Esp. 1984]); _«Cualquiera se te la llevará delante de las narices»_ (Aub _Calle_ [Esp. 1961]); no son correctas, por tanto, secuencias como _me se_ o _te se,_ propias del habla popular: _«No me se haga el pendejo, Balbicito, no me cojudee»_ (Bayly _Días_ [Perú 1996]).

Those examples I marked in red make clear that reflexive pronouns that agree with the verb's number precede the indirect object even if the role of the reflexive pronoun would be a direct object. The order of clitic pronouns is governed first by the rule marked in red and secondarily by the rule of indirect before direct.

Grant


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Who has said otherwise??
> 
> According to clitic order - reflexive pronoun precedes an IO. This is written in every grammar book. "Reflexive --> indirect ---> direct"
> Me le acerqué a.....
> Te le acercaste a...
> 
> You are confusing SE as a marker with SE as a reflexive pronoun. SE, in whatever syntactic role it plays, comes first. But with acercar - any of the reflexive pronouns can appear. So this is not an issue of 'se', alone.
> 
> Mira lo que dice el DPD y sus ejemplos:
> 
> *4.* *Orden de las secuencias de clíticos. *Un mismo verbo puede llevar dos y hasta tres pronombres clíticos, que se anteponen o posponen al verbo siempre en bloque, no pudiendo anteponerse unos y posponerse otros. El orden no es libre y se somete, básicamente, a la regla que establece que los pronombres de segunda persona preceden a los de primera y estos a los de tercera, salvo a la forma _se,_ que precede a todas las demás (_se_ + 2.ª pers. + 1.ª pers. + 3.ª pers.): _«Ay, Dios, que te me lo llevaste cuando más falta me hacía»_ (Ayerra _Lucha_ [Esp. 1984]); _«Cualquiera se te la llevará delante de las narices»_ (Aub _Calle_ [Esp. 1961]); no son correctas, por tanto, secuencias como _me se_ o _te se,_ propias del habla popular: _«No me se haga el pendejo, Balbicito, no me cojudee»_ (Bayly _Días_ [Perú 1996]).
> 
> Those examples I marked in red make clear that reflexive pronouns that agree with the verb's number precede the indirect object even if the role of the reflexive pronoun would be a direct object. The order of clitic pronouns is governed first by the rule marked in red and secondarily by the rule of indirect before direct.
> 
> Grant


You are STILL CONFUSED about 'se' PRONOMINAL without nominal FUNCTION, and INTRANSITIVIZING its verb. WE must stay FOCUSED with 'SE' the issue at hand, because here the problems are confined due to the several usages of 'SE' otherwise you shall not see the 'LIGHT'
Besides when the reflexive pronoun 'SE' has nominal function of DO it is no followed by other clitic ( NOR DIRECT object, neither INDIRECT OBJECT) for example :
}
SE+lo/la-s ( both DO) ( NEVER) in Spanish.
SE(DO)+LE (IO) NEVER in Spanish.

(Juan) se acerca a María.
(Juan) se le acerca.
If you say = *se la acerca=* It changes the semantics of the sentence.
se= MARKER of pronominal verb.
LE = IO.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> You are STILL CONFUSED about 'se' PRONOMINAL without nominal FUNCTION, and INTRANSITIVIZING its verb. WE must stay FOCUSED with 'SE' the issue at hand, otherwise you shall not see the 'LIGHT'
> 
> (Juan) se acerca a María.
> (Juan) se le acerca.
> If you say = *se la acerca=* It changes the semantics of the sentence.
> se= MARKER of pronominal verb.
> LE = IO.
> 
> Ivy29



I'm sorry to disagree. The issue is not about a valor of SE. That's why I asked you early on in the thread to focus your arguments on some other person than 3rd person. To fully understand 'acercar' you need to use another of the reflexive pronouns. Make your arguments with:
(Yo) Me acerco a Maria./Me le acerco. as opposed to:
(Yo) Me la acerco.

Is 'me' a marker there?

The atonic pronouns that agree with the subject, all of them, can be used with 'acercar' to transmit the reflexivity that I've posed. Se is used as a 'marker' only when 'se' alone is possible. That is not the case here.

When a person is 'moving closer' to something -- it is not an 'instransitive' concept.
 That is not logical. Who is 'doing the moving'? Who is 'getting moved'?..
 The *same person*, of course, unless you believe in metaphysics. 


In afeitar(se) - who is doing the shaving? Who is getting shaved?
 The *same person*, of course, unless you believe in metaphysics. 

This «agent = patient» relationship is classic 'reflexivity'.

Grant


----------



## Ynez

hfpardue said:


> _Stand up and go (yourself)! _suena un poco extraño en inglés.
> 
> _Lift your self and bring *your self* nearer!_ suena aun más extraño.
> 
> ¡Álzate y *acércate* _*tú mismo*_!
> podría decirse como "Get up and get close yourself!"
> 
> "to lift oneself" habitualmente tiene un sentido figurado como "Lift yourself off the ground and pull yourself together!"


 
hfpardue, _acercarse_ has one meaning which is "ir", and that's the meaning in that example. Another simple sentence for you to see the idea:

_Acércate a la tienda, por favor_ = *Ve a la tienda, por favor*


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> (Juan) se acerca a María.
> (Juan) se le acerca.
> If you say = *se la acerca=* It changes the semantics of the sentence.
> se= MARKER of pronominal verb.
> LE = IO.


 
De nuevo estoy de acuerdo contigo. Yo también creo que el sintagma se la acerca tiene otro significado. Un ejemplo:

Juan se [CI] acerca la silla [CD] > Juan se la [CD] acerca.

Creo que en este ejemplo se trata del verbo transitivo _acercar_ y SE es un CI. 

¿Es correcto mi análisis?

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> También funciona la prueba con la pasiva. El CD se convierte en el sujeto:
> Nos [CD] miramos en el espejo >
> Nosotros [Sujeto] somos mirados en el espejo por nosotros.



Pitt:
For a moment returning to the issue of conversion to passive as a test, I have to make note that your sentence you pose above as correct tickis exactly the same syntactically as one you posed earlier as ungrammatical in an attempt to prove that acercar is pronominal. 

In Post #7 your wrote:


Pitt said:


> María se acercó a Juan > María fue acercada por ella misma.  ???
> Esta pasivización me parece raro.


If you accept the above sentence, with mirar(se), as grammatical then you also have to accept the one you called rare and this one:
Me le acerqué a Maria. = Yo le fui acercado a Maria por mí (mismo). (grammatical)

There is no syntactic difference between all three passive sentences. If you accept the one with mirar(se) - then you have to accept all 3. This further makes my point. Any transitive verb can be made into passive even if it is used reflexively. 

"True pronominal" verbs can't be made passive as your test shows and aren't used reflexively. 

Irse:
Me fui a la universidad el septiembre pasado.
Yo fui ido a la universidad por mí.  Ungrammatical

Dormirse:
Me duermo cada noche tan pronto como..
Yo soy dormido cada noche, por mí, tan pronto como..  Ungrammatical

Así que:
Yo le fui acercado a Maria por mí" es una oración perfectamente gramatical y demuestra, por tu prueba, que acercar, con seres humanos y animales, se puede usar reflexivamente.

Lo que sí admito ahora, después de leer más diccionarios diferentes, y lo que es diferente que al principio -- es que sí hay usos de un verbo 'acercarse' - donde el 'se' no tiene ninguna función sintáctica. Ynez y Mhp y MiltonSand han compartido varias de ellos con nosotros. El DRAE lista 1. Sí admito que en oraciones como: Se acercan las Navidades -- el verbo es: acercarse.

Pero tu oración original de este hilo no es 'acercarse' sino 'acercar' transitivo/reflexivo. 

Y como sabemos todos, Lazarus tiene más libros que nadie y él, en su respuesta a ti, dijo:



> Muchos autores consideran este «_se»_ como un reflexivo de objeto directo, pues admiten perfectamente un complemento directo distinto del sujeto:


Estoy de acuerdo con estos autores. Ivy (quien también tiene muchísimos libros de la gramática) y tú preferís los otros autores que mencionó Lazarus. No pasa nada.

Creo que no hay más para decir. Tu prueba sí funciona y demuestra que mi análisis sobre _acercar(se)_ 'siendo 
reflexivo', con seres humanos y animales como sujetos, es correcto.

Un saludo cordial,
Grant


----------



## Milton Sand

Pitt said:


> Nosotros somos mirados en el espejo por nosotros mismos._Esto tiene sentido._





NewdestinyX said:


> Me le acerqué a María. = Yo le fui acercado a María por mí (mismo)._Esto sonaría muy extraño._


Hombre, NewDestiny, que "acercarse" no implica "_ser desplazado_" sino que, básicamente, significa "ir/andar/dirigirse", con el sentido adicional de "_en_ _dirección a un punto de referencia_".

Cuando el sujeto, por sus propios medios, por medios ajenos o por magia, puede ir/avanzar/andar/desplazarse de forma que su posición sea muy cercana al objeto, decimos que *se acerca*. Así, "acercarse" sería tan reflexivo como "ir/avanzar/andar"; cosa que ninguno de ellos es.

Uno puede analizar y hallar muchos argumentos para definirlo como reflexivo, pero la verdad es que los hispanohablantes no lo tomamos como tal.

*Acercar* -> LLEVAR -> implica una fuerza que arrastra a un objeto y el desplazamiento que lo lleva queda cerca de otro.
*Acercarse* -> IR -> sólo implica un desplazamiento, sin importar su causa, para que un sujeto quede cerca de un objeto.

Lo mismo ocurre con dirigirse, desplazarse, trasladarse, moverse, correrse, mudarse, encaminarse, etcétera. Claro que algunos de éstos también pueden tener su sentido reflexivo, pero eso depende del contexto porque no es lo primero que pasa por la mente del hablante, ni del oyente ni del lector.

Bueno, me voy.
¡Chao !


----------



## NewdestinyX

> Originally Posted by *Pitt*
> Nosotros somos mirados en el espejo por nosotros mismos._Esto tiene sentido._
> Originally Posted by *NewdestinyX*
> Me le acerqué a María. = Yo le fui acercado a María por mí (mismo)._Esto sonaría muy extraño._


Puesto que tenés los oídos de un nativo -- tengo que confiar en tu opinión sobre el sonido de la segunda. Pero sintácticamente - son iguales.



Milton Sand said:


> Hombre, NewDestiny, que "acercarse" no implica "_ser desplazado_" sino que, básicamente, significa "ir/andar/dirigirse", con el sentido adicional de "_en_ _dirección a un punto de referencia_".
> 
> Cuando el sujeto, por sus propios medios, por medios ajenos o por magia, puede ir/avanzar/andar/desplazarse de forma que su posición sea muy cercana al objeto, decimos que *se acerca*. Así, "acercarse" sería tan reflexivo como "ir/avanzar/andar"; cosa que ninguno de ellos es.
> 
> Uno puede analizar y hallar muchos argumentos para definirlo como reflexivo, pero la verdad es que los hispanohablantes no lo tomamos como tal.
> 
> *Acercar* -> LLEVAR -> implica una fuerza que arrastra a un objeto y el desplazamiento que lo lleva queda cerca de otro.
> *Acercarse* -> IR -> sólo implica un desplazamiento, sin importar su causa, para que un sujeto quede cerca de un objeto.
> 
> Lo mismo ocurre con dirigirse, desplazarse, trasladarse, moverse, correrse, mudarse, encaminarse, etcétera. Claro que algunos de éstos también pueden tener su sentido reflexivo, pero eso depende del contexto porque no es lo primero que pasa por la mente del hablante, ni del oyente ni del lector.
> 
> Bueno, me voy.
> ¡Chao !



Entiendo tu argumento, Milton -- pero veo la gramática de ello diferentemente. No creo tener otra manera para explicarme mejor. A ver:
*Dormirse*, significando el momento de pérdida de consciencia, es pronominal-no es posible convertirse en la pasiva.
*Irse*, significando 'salir de un logar para otro lugar', es pronominal-no es posible convertirse en la pasiva.

Todos coincidimos que definición central de «acercar» significa 'mover más cerca'. Además, lo que se mueve más cerca puede ser algo o alguien. Cuando se dice 'me acerco', la 'fisicalidad' de qué sucede es que 'te estás moviendo' más cerca a algo. No se te está moviendo (siendo movido por algo metafísica ). Bueno -- entonces - puesto que una cosa no puede moverse a sí misma, se me podría convencer de la noción de 'acercarse' = 'aproximarse' = intransitivo que suele transmitir un movimiento sin agente -- para las cosas.

Pero me estás diciendo que en tu mente nativo, si con cosas o personas, da igual. ¿Verdad?

Logicamente me son diferentes. Si tu acercamiento a algo es por casualidad, como en el coche -- "te acercas" a algo que no esperaba -- entonces puede que haya intransitividad, una esencia de pronominalidad, donde el pronombre es parte del verbo. Pero si alguien se mueve a sí mismo más cerca, por voluntad propia, eso me es 'acercar', transitivo; una acción hecha a/por sí mismo. Y son varios de los gramáticos, los que leo, que dicen esto y no Grant solo..  No soy nativo.. 

¡¡¡¡¡Gracias a todos!!!!!
Creo que todo se ha dicho que se puede decir.

*Y muchísimas gracias a los moderadores por permitir tal discusión completa.*

Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Pitt:
> 
> In Post #7 your wrote:
> If you accept the above sentence, with mirar(se), as grammatical then you also have to accept the one you called rare and this one:
> Me le acerqué a Maria. = Yo le fui acercado a Maria por mí (mismo). (grammatical)


----------



## Pitt

Aquí otra vez mi comentarió:

María se acercó a Juan > María fue acercada por ella misma. ???
Esta pasivización me parece raro. 

Con este comentario quería decir que esta pasivización es incorrecta.

Oz agradezco mucho todas las respuestas.  

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Aquí otra vez mi comentarió:
> 
> María se acercó a Juan > María fue acercada por ella misma. ???
> Esta pasivización me parece raro.
> 
> Con este comentario quería decir que esta pasivización es incorrecta.
> 
> Oz agradezco mucho todas las respuestas.
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt



María le fue acercada a Juan por ella (misma). o 
Nosotros fuimos mirados en el espejo por nosotros. o 

Si la primera es agramatical entonces las dos lo son. Porque son exactamente igual sintácticamente. Mira -- no digo que suenen normal ni que se usen. Pero, para que funcione consistentemente tu prueba de pasivización, tiene que aceptar o rechazar los dos.

Grant


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi!
I had another idea. I hope this to be clearer. Let's analize other cases with pasive voice:

Lavar _(as transitive)_: Lavaste tu ropa -> Tu ropa fue lavada por ti
Lavarse _(is *reflexive*)_: Estaba lavándose en el río -> Él estaba siendo lavado por sí mismo en el río. _(This *do* has a sense in the real world)_

Dormir _(as transitive): _Mi madre me dormía -> Era dormido por mi madre 
Dormirse _(as pronominal): _Me dormí en el sofá -> Fui dormido por mí mismo en el sofá _(No sense in the real world)_

Lavar _(transitive)_: Lavaste tu ropa -> Tu ropa fue lavada por ti
Lavarse _(is *reflexive*)_: Estaba lavándose en el río -> Él estaba siendo lavado por sí mismo en el río. _(This *do* has a sense in the real world)_

Aburrir _(as transitive)_: Mi música la aburre -> Ella es aburrida por mi música _(This also has a sense)_
Aburrirse _(as pronominal): _Me aburro en tu fiesta -> Soy aburrido por mí mismo en tu fiesta _(Hard to find it natural)_

Acercar _(transitive):_ Me acercarás a tu hijo para concerlo -> Tu hijo será acercado por ti hacia mí para conocerlo. _(OK)_
Acercarse_ (as pronominal):_ Nos acercábamos al museo -> Éramos acercados por nosotros mismos al museo _(Very stilted if trying to find it logical, not even natural)_

Can you imagine _all of us_ pushing/driving/pulling _ourselves _to end up close to the museum? 
I think that when something is "gramatically correct" but unnatural, is simply not valid. I think grammar is a tool to help us describing a language, not to define it.

Bye


----------



## NewdestinyX

Milton Sand said:


> Hi!
> I had another idea. I hope this to be clearer. Let's analize other cases with pasive voice:
> 
> Lavar _(as transitive)_: Lavaste tu ropa -> Tu ropa fue lavada por ti
> Lavarse _(is *reflexive*)_: Estaba lavándose en el río -> Él estaba siendo lavado por sí mismo en el río. _(This *does* _has _have __a sense in the real world)
> _
> Aburrir _(as transitive)_: Mi música la aburre -> Ella es aburrida por mi música _(This also has a sense)_
> Aburrirse _(as pronominal): _Me aburro en tu fiesta -> Soy aburrido por mí mismo en tu fiesta _(Hard to find it natural)_
> 
> Acercar _(transitive):_ Me acercarás a tu hijo para concerlo -> Tu hijo será acercado por ti hacia mí para conocerlo. _(OK)_
> Acercarse_ (as pronominal):_ Nos acercábamos al museo -> Éramos acercados por nosotros mismos al museo _(Very stilted if trying to find it logical, not even natural)_
> 
> Can you imagine _all of us_ pushing/driving/pulling _ourselves _to end up close to the museum?



Milton I did several of those same examples just a few posts back too to illustrate *my* point, too.  You'll notice that when 'the true' pronominal verbs were tried in passive they yielded more than merely 'stilted' sentences. They yielded ungrammatical ones. "él es dormido/ella fue dormido" is ungrammatical. Well, there IS 1 transitive use of 'dormir' = to put a patient to sleep for an operation. In that case 'es dormido por' is grammatical. 

The real test is between transitivity and intransitivity. Pitt's test for 'passive' shows whether a verb is transitive. Intransitive verbs cannot be transformed into passive. So our 'search' here for the 'essential quality' of the verb grammatically. Acercar is 'transitive' by nature. Therefore passives are grammatical and any atonic pronouns that agree with the subject should be seen as reflexive.



> I think that when something is "grammatically correct" but unnatural, is simply not valid. I think grammar is a tool to help us describing a language, not to define it.


Well we may disagree here in theory but not in practice. But the main issue is that you would see 'lavarse' in the passive as 'very usable' -- I see it as creating the same kind of sentence as with Me acerco por mí mismo.
Me lavo por mí mismo -- is not any different grammatically or semantically.

This entire thread has been in response to Pitt asking the 'grammatical function of SE'. So I've tried to only present grammatical arguments. For me 'unnatural' does not mean 'impossible grammatically'. And if we're going to use a "grammatical" test for pronominality, as Pitt has suggested, the test must either work or fail in every case -- or else it's not a valid test.

Thanks
Grant


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Lo veo así:
> 
> Nos [CD] miramos en el espejo.
> 
> En este caso NOS no es un componente de un verbo pronominal. Se trata del verbo recíproco _mirarase. _Se puede añadir _mutuamente_: Nos miramos mutuamente en el espejo. NOS funciona como CD.
> 
> También funciona la prueba con la pasiva. El CD se convierte en el sujeto:
> 
> Nos [CD] miramos en el espejo >
> Nosotros [Sujeto] somos mirados en el espejo por nosotros.
> 
> Pitt


I do think 'mirarse' is reflexive in the above sentence.
Nosotros nos miramos en el espejo.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> María le fue acercada a Juan por ella (misma). o
> Nosotros fuimos mirados en el espejo por nosotros. o
> 
> Si la primera es agramatical entonces las dos lo son. Porque son exactamente igual sintácticamente. Mira -- no digo que suenen normal ni que se usen. Pero, para que funcione consistentemente tu prueba de pasivización, tiene que aceptar o rechazar los dos.
> 
> Grant


 
*María le fue acercada a Juan por ella (misma*). o  *Totally wrong.*
María se acercó a Juan ( correct)
María se le acercó a Juan ( correct)
María se le acercó (correct)
LE = IO
ACERCARSE = Intransitive verb ( no direct object).
*SE pronominal marker, no grammatical function.*
The verb is *acercarse* with 'se' as a marker with no NOMINAL FUNCTION.
You cannot compare a verb of MOVEMENT with a VERB of perception through its own senses.
María se mira la cara en el espejo ( prepositional complement) ( direct object=la cara)
SE reflexive pronoun (IO).
María se* la (DO)* mira en el espejo.
*María se mira en el espejo* ( se= DO).

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> *María le fue acercada a Juan por ella (misma*). o  *Totally wrong.*
> María se acercó a Juan ( correct)
> María se le acercó a Juan ( correct)
> María se le acercó (correct)
> LE = IO
> ACERCARSE = Intransitive verb ( no direct object).
> *SE pronominal marker, no grammatical function.*
> The verb is *acercarse* with 'se' as a marker with no NOMINAL FUNCTION.
> You cannot compare a verb of MOVEMENT with a VERB of perception through its own senses.
> María se mira la cara en el espejo ( prepositional complement) ( direct object=la cara)
> SE reflexive pronoun (IO).
> María se* la (DO)* mira en el espejo.
> *María se mira en el espejo* ( se= DO).
> 
> Ivy29


 
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Siempre me ayudan tus comentarios. 

Pitt


----------



## Pitt

A mi entender algunos verbos que se conjugan con un pronombre átono y tienen una preposición (p.ej. a, de, con, en) son verbos pronominales. Algunos verbos con la preposición a: acercarse a, acostumbrarse a, entregarse a, parecerse a, etc. ... 

Ejemplos:

Me acerco a la puerta.
Me acostumbro a comer poco.
Me entrego a la policía.
Me parezco a mi padre.

Si omitimos el pronombre ME estas frases no tienen ningun sentido: Acerco a la puerta ...

Creo que en estos ejemplos *acercarse, acostumbrarse, entregarse, parecerse* son verbos pronominales: ME no tiene ninguna función sintáctica.

¿Qué piensan los expertos nativos?

Pitt


----------



## SpiceMan

Hmm... es difícil querer discernir pronominales y reflexivos por las preposiciones.

Me duermo a las 3 de la mañana.
Se lava con un cepillo.
Se mira en el espejo.
Me vestí en cuero.

Con respecto a tu última pregunta. Es correcto, el pronombre de los verbos pronominales no tiene función sintáctica.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> María se* la (DO)* mira en el espejo. No creo que ésa tenga sentido. ¿Qué papel juega ese se y la?
> *María se mira en el espejo* ( se= DO).


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi!
Look at this, Newdestiny:
María tiene una mancha de pestañina bajo un párpado, para limpiársela, [ella/María]* se la mira en el espejo*.
"Se" = _María_ as IO ...and... "la"= _una mancha_ as DO ...and... _pestañina_ = colombian for _mascara ._

This "se" has nothing to to with reflexive or pronominal senses. We use it instead of "le" so the sentence wouldn't sound ugly: "ella -_*le-*_ _*se*_ la mira".

Bye


----------



## NewdestinyX

Milton Sand said:


> Hi!
> Look at this, Newdestiny:
> María tiene una mancha de pestañina bajo un párpado, para limpiársela, [ella/María]* se la mira en el espejo*.
> "Se" = _María_ as IO ...and... "la"= _una mancha_ as DO ...and... _pestañina_ = colombian for _mascara ._
> 
> This "se" has nothing to to with reflexive or pronominal senses. We use it instead of "le" so the sentence wouldn't sound ugly: "ella -_*le-*_ _*se*_ la mira".
> 
> Bye



I'm well aware of how 'le' turns to 'se', Milton. I've been speaking and studying for many, many years.  Can't quite see the indirect object relationship there -- Probably just having a mental block..

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> A mi entender algunos verbos que se conjugan con un pronombre átono y tienen una preposición (p.ej. a, de, con, en) son verbos pronominales. Algunos verbos con la preposición a: acercarse a, acostumbrarse a, entregarse a, parecerse a, etc. ...
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> Me acerco a la puerta.
> Me acostumbro a comer poco.
> Me entrego a la policía.
> Me parezco a mi padre.
> 
> Si omitimos el pronombre ME estas frases no tienen ningun sentido: Acerco a la puerta ...
> 
> Creo que en estos ejemplos ME no tiene ninguna función sintáctica.



La cuestión no es sobre la preposición. Para mí - en número 1 - cuando omites el 'me', el verbo pierde su CD -- de ahí que no tenga sentido. Lo mismo con 'entregar'' (como discutimos hace mucho tiempo). En las demás - el verbo pierde su pronombre para pronominal. Son diferentes y no es una cuestión de la preposición.

Grant


----------



## Pitt

Zitat von *Ivy29* 

 
María se* la (DO)* mira en el espejo. No creo que ésa tenga sentido. ¿Qué papel juega ese se y la?
*María se mira en el espejo* ( se= DO).

Lo veo como Ivy:

María se [CI] mira la cara [CD] en el espejo >
María se [CI] la [CD] mira en el espejo.

Se trata del verbo reflexivo *mirarse*.

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Zitat von *Ivy29*
> 
> 
> María se* la (DO)* mira en el espejo. No creo que ésa tenga sentido. ¿Qué papel juega ese se y la?
> *María se mira en el espejo* ( se= DO).
> 
> Lo veo como Ivy:
> 
> María se [CI] mira la cara [CD] en el espejo >
> María se [CI] la [CD] mira en el espejo.
> 
> Se trata del verbo reflexivo *mirarse*.
> 
> Pitt



Sí, Sí -- ahora lo veo.. Se me sigue olvidando del papel de un CI con verbos reflexivos... Gracias por recordarme.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> A mi entender algunos verbos que se conjugan con un pronombre átono y tienen una preposición (p.ej. a, de, con, en) son verbos pronominales. Algunos verbos con la preposición a: acercarse a, acostumbrarse a, entregarse a, parecerse a, etc. ...
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> Me acerco a la puerta.
> Me acostumbro a comer poco.
> Me entrego a la policía.
> Me parezco a mi padre.
> 
> Si omitimos el pronombre ME estas frases no tienen ningun sentido: Acerco a la puerta ...
> 
> Creo que en estos ejemplos *acercarse, acostumbrarse, entregarse, parecerse* son verbos pronominales: ME no tiene ninguna función sintáctica.
> 
> ¿Qué piensan los expertos nativos?
> 
> Pitt


 
*You are correct, Pitt.*

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Milton Sand said:


> Hi!
> Look at this, Newdestiny:
> María tiene una mancha de pestañina bajo un párpado, para limpiársela, [ella/María]* se la mira en el espejo*.
> "Se" = _María_ as IO ...and... "la"= _una mancha_ as DO ...and... _pestañina_ = colombian for _mascara ._
> 
> This "se" has nothing to to with reflexive or pronominal senses. We use it instead of "le" so the sentence wouldn't sound ugly: "ella -_*le-*_ _*se*_ la mira".
> 
> Bye


 
*Se la mira en el espejo*, this 'se' is 'reflexive' with nominal function, and the verb is MIRARSE, because she has a spot of mascara below her eyelid, the action remains in the same subject= María as well as LIMPIARSE.

Ivy29


----------



## Palomi666

Pitt said:


> A mi entender algunos verbos que se conjugan con un pronombre átono y tienen una preposición (p.ej. a, de, con, en) son verbos pronominales. Algunos verbos con la preposición a: acercarse a, acostumbrarse a, entregarse a, parecerse a, etc. ...
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> Me acerco a la puerta.
> Me acostumbro a comer poco.
> Me entrego a la policía.
> Me parezco a mi padre.
> 
> Si omitimos el pronombre ME estas frases no tienen ningun sentido: Acerco a la puerta ...
> 
> Creo que en estos ejemplos *acercarse, acostumbrarse, entregarse, parecerse* son verbos pronominales: ME no tiene ninguna función sintáctica.
> 
> ¿Qué piensan los expertos nativos?
> 
> Pitt



No todos esos verbos son pronominales (acercar, acostumbrar, entregar). Eso quiere decir que el "se" aporta o modifica significado.

Y aunque fueran pronominales, el "se" fuera una parte del verbo, sí que tendrían función sintáctica, siempre tienen. No tienen significado léxico, pero sí gramatical. Su función va desde modificador semántico, lexema verbal, compemento directo, indirecto... todos los 13 valores del "se" tienen función sintáctica, no por ello significado léxico.

En entregarse, "se" es CD. En parecerse, es lexema verbal (verbo pronominal), acostumbrarse, modificador semántico, y acercarse, complemento directo (verbo reflexivo, como entregarse).

Además, "me" siempre tendrá significado, léxico y gramatical, puesto que es siempre un pronombre. El que a veces no tiene sgdo. léxico es el "se", porque no siempre es pronombre.

Bueno, eso es todo.

Por cierto, tu castellano es muy bueno, yo estoy estudiando alemán y me cuesta bastante (claro que sólo llevo 2 años...).


----------



## NewdestinyX

Palomi666 said:


> No todos esos verbos son pronominales (acercar, acostumbrar, entregar). Eso quiere decir que el "se" aporta o modifica significado.
> 
> Y aunque fueran pronominales, el "se" fuera una parte del verbo, sí que tendrían función sintáctica, siempre tienen. No tienen significado léxico, pero sí gramatical. Su función va desde modificador semántico, lexema verbal, compemento directo, indirecto... todos los 13 valores del "se" tienen función sintáctica, no por ello significado léxico.
> 
> En entregarse, "se" es CD. En parecerse, es lexema verbal (verbo pronominal), acostumbrarse, modificador semántico, y  *acercarse, complemento directo* (verbo reflexivo, como entregarse).
> 
> Además, "me" siempre tendrá significado, léxico y gramatical, puesto que es siempre un pronombre. El que a veces no tiene sgdo. léxico es el "se", porque no siempre es pronombre.
> 
> Bueno, eso es todo.
> 
> Por cierto, tu castellano es muy bueno, yo estoy estudiando alemán y me cuesta bastante (claro que sólo llevo 2 años...).



Gracias, Palomi.

Uuufff, ¡Por fin! Alguien que parece coincidir con la posición general que tengo yo -y- quien parece ser un experto nativo. 

Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo, Palomi. Este grupo de gente aquí, en hilos como estos, son estudiantes extranjeros/o nativos muy avanzados en la gramática - y te preguntarán si tienes unos fuentes que apoyasen tu argumento. ¿Tienes tales fuentes?

Gracias!
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> *Se la mira en el espejo*, this 'se' is 'reflexive' with nominal function, and the verb is MIRARSE, because she has a spot of mascara below her eyelid, the action remains in the same subject= María...



The rules don't allow us to analyze this new example in the same thread with the original example. This thread has all dealt with the subject of its title, and the moderators have been patient with us, but the title of this thread is so broad that the thread could go on for hundreds of posts with different examples.

I disagree with your analysis of the SE in the above sentence, Ivy. Please follow me to the new thread I started with that example if you wish to support your case. We are discussing it in the thread below.

*But for the purpose of this thread: *the above example is an example of 'se' as a dative of possession. The verb is 'not mirarse' but rather ' mirar.
Se la mira en el espejo = Mira la suya (propia) en el espejo. (la = máscara, nariz, etc..) Mirar, when meaning "mover los ojos hacia algo..", is never a pronominal verb. Any rebuttal should be discussed in the thread linked below.

Thanks,
Grant

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=4445709#post4445709


----------



## Palomi666

NewdestinyX said:


> Gracias, Palomi.
> 
> Uuufff, ¡Por fin! Alguien que parece coincidir con la posición general que tengo yo -y- quien parece ser un experto nativo.
> 
> Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo, Palomi. Este grupo de gente aquí, en hilos como estos, son estudiantes extranjeros/o nativos muy avanzados en la gramática - y te preguntarán si tienes unos fuentes que apoyasen tu argumento. ¿Tienes tales fuentes?
> 
> Gracias!
> Grant



Bueno, mi fuente es mi profesor de castellano y mi libro de Lengua Castellana y Literatura (I y II), editorial _edebé_. Ahora curso 2º de Bachillerato, el último curso de instituto, luego ya va la universidad, los libros son de 1º y 2º. Además, mi profesor siempre consulta la RAE y otras fuentes, es muy perfeccionista y me fío de su criterio. 

Yo creo que coincidirá con la RAE, además es lo que nos hacen aprender a todos los españoles en el colegio, no creo que lo que nos enseñen de nuestra propia lengua en nuestro propio país, no uno extranjero, sea erróneo (claro que las opiniones difieren, pero algo común habrá, ¿no?). En cualquier caso, si alguien quiere informarse de esto bien, aconsejo:

-Apuntarte a un *buen *curso de castellano (o estudiar filología hispánica, que dudo que la mayoría lo quiera hacer)
-Consultar un *buen *libro de gramática castellana.
-No fiarse de páginas web que no sean las oficiales (RAE, Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas, y a lo mejor otras de otros países)

Pues eso... y si la gente opina diferente, pues qué se le va a hacer, si alguien tiene dudas tendrá que consultar un libro y no preguntar, porque aquí no nos ponemos de acuerdo y no hay que discutir por eso.

En fin, saludos y espero haberte ayudado!


----------



## NewdestinyX

Palomi666 said:


> En cualquier caso, si alguien quiere informarse de esto bien, aconsejo:
> 
> -Apuntarte a un *buen *curso de castellano (o estudiar filología hispánica, que dudo que la mayoría lo quiera hacer)
> -Consultar un *buen *libro de gramática castellana.
> -No fiarse de páginas web que no sean las oficiales (RAE, Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas, y a lo mejor otras de otros países)
> 
> Pues eso... y si la gente opina diferente, pues qué se le va a hacer, si alguien tiene dudas tendrá que consultar un libro y no preguntar, porque aquí no nos ponemos de acuerdo y no hay que discutir por eso.
> 
> En fin, saludos y espero haberte ayudado!



Lo hiciste. Nos ayuda oír perspectivos diferentes -- e incluso 2 personas pueden concluir algo diferente después de leer el mismo libro. ¿no? Pero te aseguro, puesto que eres 'un forero nuevo' aquí, de que la mayoría de gente, que ofrece mucho en estos hilos sobre la gramática avanzada, no es gente 'sin libros' -- y no usan páginas web para estudiar. Mucho de ellos hasta tienen tantos libros de gramática como los profesores en la universidad. Sí hay gente que ofrece opinions aquí que sencillamente ofrecen su 'opinión' como nativo o una persona con algo de experiencia en español -- y les agradecemos muchísimo. Pero la gente que ha hablado hasta este punto en este hilo ya saben más que un curso en la universidad les puede ofrecer. Gracias por compartir al menos 'una fuente'. Pero otros van a disentir contigo y van a tener un libro para probarlo.. ¡¡XD!!

Chao,
Grant


----------



## Pitt

Palomi666 said:


> En entregarse, "se" es CD. En parecerse, es lexema verbal (verbo pronominal), acostumbrarse, modificador semántico, y acercarse, complemento directo (verbo reflexivo, como entregarse).
> 
> Por cierto, tu castellano es muy bueno, yo estoy estudiando alemán y me cuesta bastante (claro que sólo llevo 2 años...). ¡Muchas gracias!


 
Solo una nota con respecto a los verbos *acercarse* y *entregarse*:

Me acerqué a María > Me le [CI] acerqué.
Me entregué al enemigo > Me le [CI] entregué.

Si ME fuera un acusativo/CD (en la construcción reflexiva) el acusativo precede al dativo. Pero esto no es posible. Siempre el dativo está antepuesto al acusativo.

Quisiera saber si mi análisis es correcto. ¿Qué piensan los expertos nativos?

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Solo una nota con respecto a los verbos *acercarse* y *entregarse*:
> 
> Me acerqué a María > Me le [CI] acerqué.
> Me entregué al enemigo > Me le [CI] entregué.
> 
> Si ME fuera un acusativo/CD (en la construcción reflexiva) el acusativo precede al dativo. Pero esto no es posible. Siempre el dativo está antepuesto al acusativo.
> 
> Pitt



Y siempre el reflexivo (como pronominal o acusativo) se antepone al dativo y al acusativo. Esto es la regla sobre la que parece que no has aprendido todavía. Y la regla de orden de clíticos suplanta la regla de CI-->CD si hay situaciones en las que se hacen falta un reflexivo y dativo.

Se (y los reflexivos)-->te,os(dativo o acusativo), --> me/nos (dativo o acusativo), --> lo/la/los/las (acusativo)

Es un cuestión de cuál pronombre es -- no solo su función sintáctica. Reflexivos deben empezar la orden, luego dativo, luego acusativo. Y SE, a pesar de su función sintáctica es siempre primero.

¿Hay algo que me falta?

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Pero esto no es posible. Siempre el dativo está antepuesto al acusativo.



Pitt:
He aquí (del DPD) el párrafo pertinente que demuestra las reglas que te he mencionado -- sobre la posición de los pronombres átonos que concuerdan con el sujeto. Nada de los pronombres reflexivos empieza con la letra 'l'. Así que siempre se antepondría a un 'le' (CI). Por eso, hay situaciones (come la oración que es el tema de este hilo) en que un pronombre reflexivo, con el papel de un CD se antepondría a un CI. Nótate la oración en rojo -- aunque todos sabemos que '3' pronombres es raro.

*4.* *Orden de las secuencias de clíticos. *Un mismo verbo puede llevar dos y hasta tres pronombres clíticos, que se anteponen o posponen al verbo siempre en bloque, no pudiendo anteponerse unos y posponerse otros. El orden no es libre y se somete, básicamente, a la regla que establece que los pronombres de segunda persona preceden a los de primera y estos a los de tercera, salvo a la forma _se,_ que precede a todas las demás (_se_ + 2.ª pers. + 1.ª pers. + 3.ª pers.): _«*Ay, Dios, que te me lo llevaste cuando más falta me hacía*»_ (Ayerra _Lucha_ [Esp. 1984]); _«Cualquiera se te la llevará delante de las narices»_ (Aub _Calle_ [Esp. 1961]); no son correctas, por tanto, secuencias como _me se_ o _te se,_ propias del habla popular: _«No me se haga el pendejo, Balbicito, no me cojudee»_ (Bayly _Días_ [Perú 1996]).


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Solo una nota con respecto a los verbos *acercarse* y *entregarse*:
> 
> Me acerqué a María > Me le [CI] acerqué.
> Me entregué al enemigo > Me le [CI] entregué.
> 
> Si ME fuera un acusativo/CD (en la construcción reflexiva) el acusativo precede al dativo. Pero esto no es posible. Siempre el dativo está antepuesto al acusativo.
> 
> Quisiera saber si mi análisis es correcto. ¿Qué piensan los expertos nativos?
> 
> Pitt


 
Your sentences are correct, Pitt.
Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Pitt:
> He aquí (del DPD) el párrafo pertinente que demuestra las reglas que te he mencionado -- sobre la posición de los pronombres átonos que concuerdan con el sujeto. Nada de los pronombres reflexivos empieza con la letra 'l'. Así que siempre se antepondría a un 'le' (CI). Por eso, hay situaciones (come la oración que es el tema de este hilo) en que un pronombre reflexivo, con el papel de un CD se antepondría a un CI. Nótate la oración en rojo -- aunque todos sabemos que '3' pronombres es raro.
> 
> *4.* *Orden de las secuencias de clíticos. *Un mismo verbo puede llevar dos y hasta tres pronombres clíticos, que se anteponen o posponen al verbo siempre en bloque, no pudiendo anteponerse unos y posponerse otros. El orden no es libre y se somete, básicamente, a la regla que establece que los pronombres de segunda persona preceden a los de primera y estos a los de tercera, salvo a la forma _se,_ que precede a todas las demás (_se_ + 2.ª pers. + 1.ª pers. + 3.ª pers.): _«*Ay, Dios, que te me lo llevaste cuando más falta me hacía*»_ (Ayerra _Lucha_ [Esp. 1984]); _«Cualquiera se te la llevará delante de las narices»_ (Aub _Calle_ [Esp. 1961]); no son correctas, por tanto, secuencias como _me se_ o _te se,_ propias del habla popular: _«No me se haga el pendejo, Balbicito, no me cojudee»_ (Bayly _Días_ [Perú 1996]).


 
*Se le acercó a María.*
Grant, *you cannot keep saying on and on that* ('se'is *DO*)It is not a direct object, this 'se' is a pronominal one with no nominal function, it belongs to the verb 'acercarse'. It has only ONE argument MARÍA =LE = IO).

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> The rules don't allow us to analyze this new example in the same thread with the original example. This thread has all dealt with the subject of its title, and the moderators have been patient with us, but the title of this thread is so broad that the thread could go on for hundreds of posts with different examples.
> 
> I disagree with your analysis of the SE in the above sentence, Ivy. Please follow me to the new thread I started with that example if you wish to support your case. We are discussing it in the thread below.
> 
> *But for the purpose of this thread: *the above example is an example of 'se' as a dative of possession. The verb is 'not mirarse' but rather ' mirar.
> Se la mira en el espejo = Mira la suya (propia) en el espejo. (la = máscara, nariz, etc..) Mirar, when meaning "mover los ojos hacia algo..", is never a pronominal verb. Any rebuttal should be discussed in the thread linked below.
> 
> Thanks,
> Grant
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=4445709#post4445709


 
You have to differentiate in SPANISH :

Miro el espejo ( not reflexive)
Me miro en el espejo ( reflexive).

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> You have to differentiate in SPANISH :
> 
> Miro el espejo ( not reflexive)
> Me miro en el espejo ( reflexive).
> 
> Ivy29


Conozco muy bien la diferencia. Si quieres hacer tu caso -- vayamos al otro hilo.



Ivy29 said:


> *Se le acercó a María.*
> Grant, *you cannot keep saying on and on that* ('se' is *DO*). It is not a direct object, this 'se' is a pronominal one with no nominal function, it belongs to the verb 'acercarse'. It has only ONE argument MARÍA =LE = IO).
> 
> Ivy29



Sé que disientes conmigo, compadre. Pero ambos tenemos fuentes que apoyan nuestras posiciones. No hay nada más que se pueda decir. Siempre aprendo algo de tus comentarios.

Un saludo cordial, amigo,
Grant


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Conozco muy bien la diferencia. Si quieres hacer tu caso -- vayamos al otro hilo.
> 
> 
> 
> Sé que disientes conmigo, compadre. Pero ambos tenemos fuentes que apoyan nuestras posiciones. No hay nada más que se pueda decir. Siempre aprendo algo de tus comentarios.
> 
> Un saludo cordial, amigo,
> Grant


 
*No way*, Grant, acercarse the 'se' pronominal, marker of the verb ACERCARSE, it has not a nominal function, and different  syntactically from its transitive verb ACERCAR.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> *No way*, Grant, acercarse the 'se' pronominal, marker of the verb ACERCARSE, it has not a nominal function, and different  syntactically from its transitive verb ACERCAR.
> 
> Ivy29



*No way*, Ivy. There is no such verb 'acercarse', pronominal, con el sentido de 'mover a alguien o algo más cerca'. Según la DRAE. Tu pelea es con la RAE no conmigo.


----------



## Pitt

Hola Ivy: 

De nuevo te agradezco mucho tu aclaración. Creo que la función de SE es uno de los temas más difíciles para los Alemanes. Por eso estoy contento que estamos de acuerdo. 

Pitt


----------



## Palomi666

NewdestinyX said:


> Lo hiciste. Nos ayuda oír perspectivos diferentes -- e incluso 2 personas pueden concluir algo diferente después de leer el mismo libro. ¿no? Pero te aseguro, puesto que eres 'un forero nuevo' aquí, de que la mayoría de gente, que ofrece mucho en estos hilos sobre la gramática avanzada, no es gente 'sin libros' -- y no usan páginas web para estudiar. Mucho de ellos hasta tienen tantos libros de gramática como los profesores en la universidad. Sí hay gente que ofrece opinions aquí que sencillamente ofrecen su 'opinión' como nativo o una persona con algo de experiencia en español -- y les agradecemos muchísimo. Pero la gente que ha hablado hasta este punto en este hilo ya saben más que un curso en la universidad les puede ofrecer. Gracias por compartir al menos 'una fuente'. Pero otros van a disentir contigo y van a tener un libro para probarlo.. ¡¡XD!!
> 
> Chao,
> Grant



Bueno entonces está bien este foro, no? Las diveresas opiniones tienen, pues, credibilidad y me puedo fiar de los foreros. Aunque yo no he hecho estudios de filología y estas cosas, pero supongo que mi opinión vale para algunas cosas. En fin, ya nos veremos, no sé si seguiré discutiendo por aquí porque veo que se lía mucho la troca y no quiero poner las cosas peor, porque me conozco y sé que, cuando defiendo una cosa, la defiendo de verdad. Hasta otra!


----------



## NewdestinyX

Palomi666 said:


> Bueno entonces está bien este foro, no? Las diveresas opiniones tienen, pues, credibilidad y me puedo fiar de los foreros. Aunque yo no he hecho estudios de filología y estas cosas, pero supongo que mi opinión vale para algunas cosas. En fin, ya nos veremos, no sé si seguiré discutiendo por aquí porque veo que se lía mucho la troca y no quiero poner las cosas peor, porque me conozco y sé que, cuando defiendo una cosa, la defiendo de verdad. Hasta otra!



No te preocupes, Palo.. argumentos y disintiendo y discusiones fuertes son el proceso de aprendizaje. Por favor quédate y participa.

Hasta la próxima vez,
Grant


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> *No way*, Ivy. There is no such verb 'acercarse', pronominal, con el sentido de 'mover a alguien o algo más cerca'. Según la DRAE. Tu pelea es con la RAE no conmigo.


 
*I have the RAE dictionary*, it uses the abbreviations : U.m.c prnl  ( = it is used more as PRONOMINAL): """"*su último libro se acerca a la perfección*, it is a figurative meaning, but still pronominal.""""" 
It is very difficult when a person *evades* to see the CLEAR meaning of *acercarse* as PRONOMINAL leading to a very illogical stubborness. I have the SALAMANCA dictionary. "*vprnl, el hombre se me acercó a pedirme un cigarro", and María Moliner states the same.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## Milton Sand

And I declare that too! 
So, it's a pronominal verb.


----------



## Gelectrode

Ivy, cuando dices "se me acercó a pedirme un cigarro", ese "me" se refiere a "a mi", al igual que el "me" de "pedirme", pero es totalmente innecesario. Es cierto que se utiliza muchas veces de forma afectiva, pero yo no lo utilizaría en nigún documento oficial.


----------



## Milton Sand

Gelectrode said:


> ...ese "me" se refiere a "a m*í*", al igual que el "me" de "pedirme", pero es totalmente innecesario. Es cierto que se utiliza muchas veces de forma afectiva, pero yo no lo utilizaría en nigún documento oficial.


 
Hi, again!
I think that this indirect object ("me") is used for emphasis here rather than affection. And only the speaker will tell if it's necessary or not:
Se me acercó a pedirme un cigarro -> Vino directo hacia mí para pedirme un cigarrillo.
Se acercó a pedirme un cigarrillo -> Vino al lugar en el que yo estaba y me pidió un cigarrillo.

But maybe you are right, I think I wouldn't use it in an official document either.

Oops! However, that is not this thread subject.

_Last edition:_ I've just realized this explanation may help to understand that "_acercarse_" doesn't mean "to bring oneself closer" but just "to go near [someone]":
Se me acercó -> Vino hacia mí.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> *I have the RAE dictionary*, it uses the abbreviations : U.m.c prnl  ( = it is used more as PRONOMINAL): """
> 
> *Ivy29*



LA DRAE dice 'U. *t.* c. prnl' --no ''m''.. Y «usado también como pronominal», después de verbos transitivos, quiere decir - 'se usa 'reflexivamente'. No es posible -- 'pronominal y transitivo'. No vas a aceptarlo. Eso es difícil también. Nota el ejemplo después de 'u.t.c.prnl'. No es un ejemplo con una persona -- sino una fecha. Cuando el sujeto está vivo, «acercar + un pronombre que concuerda con el sujeto» se usa reflexivamente; transitivo, donde el pronombre es reflexivo con función de CD. 

At this point we'll have to agree to disagree. As do other grammarians. 

*acercar**.* (De _cerca_2).
* 1.     * tr. Poner cerca o a menor distancia de lugar o tiempo. _Acercó la radio para escuchar las noticias._
U. t. c. prnl. _Se acercan las vacaciones de Navidad._
U. t. en sent. fig. _Los dos países se han acercado políticamente._


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> LA DRAE dice 'U. *t.* c. prnl' --no ''m''.. Y «usado también como pronominal», después de verbos transitivos, quiere decir - 'se usa 'reflexivamente'. No es posible -- 'pronominal y transitivo'. No vas a aceptarlo. Eso es difícil también. Nota el ejemplo después de 'u.t.c.prnl'. No es un ejemplo con una persona -- sino una fecha. Cuando el sujeto está vivo, «acercar + un pronombre que concuerda con el sujeto» se usa reflexivamente; transitivo, donde el pronombre es reflexivo con función de CD.
> 
> At this point we'll have to agree to disagree. As do other grammarians.
> 
> *acercar**.* (De _cerca_2).
> *1. *tr. Poner cerca o a menor distancia de lugar o tiempo. _Acercó la radio para escuchar las noticias._
> U. t. c. prnl. _Se acercan las vacaciones de Navidad._
> U. t. en sent. fig. _Los dos países se han acercado políticamente._
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
*La colección NEBRIJA y Bello edited by RAE*, vol 2, page 1861, quoting straight from their BOOK : '' "El *dativo* como complemento *INDIRECTO* con verbos que *NO llevan complemento directo*. Verbos que expresan ideas generales, dañar, favorecer, agradar, disgustar, *ACERCARSE, ALEJARSE*, gobernar, mandar, igualar, diferenciarse, envidiar.""

I hope this time you can READ properly according to the volumes of NEBRIJA-BELLO.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> *La colección NEBRIJA y Bello edited by RAE*, vol 2, page 1861, quoting straight from their BOOK : '' "El *dativo* como complemento *INDIRECTO* con verbos que *NO llevan complemento directo*. Verbos que expresan ideas generales, dañar, favorecer, agradar, disgustar, *ACERCARSE, ALEJARSE*, gobernar, mandar, igualar, diferenciarse, envidiar.""
> 
> I hope this time you can READ properly according to the volumes of NEBRIJA-BELLO.
> 
> Ivy29



I've already admitted the different authors treat this topic differently. I accept NEB-BELLO's perspective 'as their own'. I just choose to accept the RAE as the highest authority on this issue and accept their analysis. That's our only difference. We're done on this topic. Let's move on. As Lazarus said at the beginning there are two ways this verb is seen by the grammarians. I have explained the other side of the issue as many authors consider 'acercar(se)' reflexive where the authors you've cited consider it pronominal. Both perspectives can be proven. Living with ambiguity in the study of grammar and syntax is sometimes fine. Basta. Again and again -- your argument is with these other authors including the RAE not with me.

Grant


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> I've already admitted the different authors treat this topic differently. I accept NEB-BELLO's perspective 'as their own'. I just choose to accept the RAE as the highest authority on this issue and accept their analysis. That's our only difference. We're done on this topic. Let's move on. As Lazarus said at the beginning there are two ways this verb is seen by the grammarians. I have explained the other side of the issue as many authors consider 'acercar(se)' reflexive where the authors you've cited consider it pronominal. Both perspectives can be proven. Living with ambiguity in the study of grammar and syntax is sometimes fine. Basta. Again and again -- your argument is with these other authors including the RAE not with me.
> 
> Grant


 
*STRANGE answer*, let me remind you that NEBRIJA-BELLO is EDITED by RAE. And a very well known Publication in Spanish Grammar in the Spanish Speaking world. MARÍA MOLINER, Salamanca Dictionary, and NEBRIJA-BELLO, My 21st edition of RAE dictionary, also edited by RAE. And LEONARDO GÓMEZ TORREGO, a well known authority of 'VALORES GRAMATICALES de 'se'
*NOBODY* can prove that 'acercarse' in :
María se acercó al perro, is not pronominal, and PERRO is NOT *IO*. I hope that you do NOT believe that this sentence can be phrased as *María se lo acercó* INCORRECT, and changes the meaning or intention of the original sentence.

Ivy29

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

La función de SE es un tema muy complejo. En este contexto tengo otro ejemplo:

Juan se trasladó a Madrid.

Creo que también en este ejemplo SE es un componente del verbo pronominal *trasladarse*: no tiene ninguna función sintáctica (no es CD).
La particula SE convierte el verbo transitivo *trasladar* en el verbo intransitivo *trasladarse*.

¿Es correcto mi análisis?

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> *STRANGE answer*, let me remind you that NEBRIJA-BELLO is EDITED by RAE. And a very well known Publication in Spanish Grammar in the Spanish Speaking world. MARÍA MOLINER, Salamanca Dictionary, and NEBRIJA-BELLO, My 21st edition of RAE dictionary, also edited by RAE. And LEONARDO GÓMEZ TORREGO, a well known authority of 'VALORES GRAMATICALES de 'se'
> *NOBODY* can prove that 'acercarse' in :
> María se acercó al perro, is not pronominal, and PERRO is NOT *IO*. I hope that you do NOT believe that this sentence can be phrased as *María se lo acercó* INCORRECT, and changes the meaning or intention of the original sentence.



I already explained this in 3 posts. In sentences with 
movement, there is no need for an IO showing the destination. It is 'not' incorrect to parse the sentence that way. But 'al perro' or is a 'complemento de régimen' as clearly defined by the DPD.. Maria is moving herself 'to/toward' the dog. The 'le' is not needed.

Of course Marias se lo acercó -- does not work to replace the object of the original. Who has said otherwise??

María (suj) se (CD) acercó (vtr) al perro (CR).

Very easily provable. You are being too rigid with the language of Cervantes, amigo. I will not argue the point with you any longer. The books I have, Alarcos, Bello, Seco, Marquez, Butt & Benjamin all make clear that many of these movement verbs are reflexive in quality.
I am NOT saying that your parse is 'not' possible. I am saying it is not the only possibility for analyzing the syntax.

He dicho,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> La función de SE es un tema muy complejo. En este contexto tengo otro ejemplo:
> 
> Juan se trasladó a Madrid.
> 
> Creo que también en este ejemplo SE es un componente del verbo pronominal *trasladarse*: no tiene ninguna función sintáctica (no es CD).
> La particula SE convierte el verbo transitivo *trasladar* en el verbo intransitivo *trasladarse*.
> 
> ¿Es correcto mi análisis?
> 
> Pitt


Same kind of 'movement toward something' verb, Pitt. The SE can be 'CD'.

Grant


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> I already explained this in 3 posts. In sentences with
> movement, there is no need for an IO showing the destination. It is 'not' incorrect to parse the sentence that way. But 'al perro' or is a 'complemento de régimen' as clearly defined by the DPD.. Maria is moving herself 'to/toward' the dog. The 'le' is not needed.
> 
> Of course Marias se lo acercó -- does not work to replace the object of the original. Who has said otherwise??
> 
> María (suj) se (CD) acercó (vtr) al perro (CR).
> 
> Very easily provable. You are being too rigid with the language of Cervantes, amigo. I will not argue the point with you any longer. The books I have, Alarcos, Bello, Seco, Marquez, Butt & Benjamin all make clear that many of these movement verbs are reflexive in quality.
> I am NOT saying that your parse is 'not' possible. I am saying it is not the only possibility for analyzing the syntax.
> 
> He dicho,
> Grant


 
You cannot PARSE that sentence that WAY, you should read NEBRIJA-BELLO, that SE is not DO, it is a reflexive marker with NO NOMINAL FUNCTION.  Who said you cannot place the IO in a *intransitive* verb, or you are trying the IMPOSSIBLE to make your case?ou should also recall


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> I already explained this in 3 posts. In sentences with
> movement, there is no need for an IO showing the destination. It is 'not' incorrect to parse the sentence that way. But 'al perro' or is a 'complemento de régimen' as clearly defined by the DPD.. Maria is moving herself 'to/toward' the dog. The 'le' is not needed.
> 
> Of course Marias se lo acercó -- does not work to replace the object of the original. Who has said otherwise??
> 
> María (suj) se (CD) acercó (vtr) al perro (CR).
> 
> Very easily provable. You are being too rigid with the language of Cervantes, amigo. I will not argue the point with you any longer. The books I have, Alarcos, Bello, Seco, Marquez, Butt & Benjamin all make clear that many of these movement verbs are reflexive in quality.
> I am NOT saying that your parse is 'not' possible. I am saying it is not the only possibility for analyzing the syntax.
> 
> He dicho,
> Grant


 
You cannot PARSE that sentence that WAY, you should read NEBRIJA-BELLO, that *SE is not DO*, it is a reflexive marker with NO NOMINAL FUNCTION. Who said you cannot place the IO with an *intransitive* verb, or you are trying the IMPOSSIBLE to make your case. You should also recall that the a-personal for the IO is more common than for the DO.
*María se le acercó al perro* ( verb acercarse, le IO)
There is not any SOURCE with page and paragraph that say otherwise. I have SECO and ALARCOS, give me the PAGE NUMBER and paragraph with the VERB ACERCARSE to support your wrong perception of this verb, ACERCARSE. I will sit and wait to read your sources with this verb. *DO NOT CONFUSE geographical destination* with a-personal of a living dog.
Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> *DO NOT CONFUSE geographical destination* with a-personal of a living dog.
> Ivy29



This is not the topic of this thread so you should start another thread to defend your above statement. But I have to respond with one observation that is pertinent.

The 'a' cannot be both personal 'a' and also mark an indirect object.

If the verb were 'acercarse' it could not be transitive and therefore 'perro' cannot be a DO. Only DOs can be marked by personal 'a'. Are you saying that 'perro' is the DO of 'acercarse'? Impossible.

I could understand the argument of 'perro' being the IO and 'le' being the redundant IO pronoun. But, as I said -- with verbs of motion -- any complement after the preposition 'a' would be 'complemento de régimen' showing destination.

Let's do some searching for your proposed sentence in real writings on the internet. One could suppose that such a sentence, where someone's approaching a dog, wouldn't be all that common -- but let's check it on the Internet.

Web Results *1* - *10* of about *1,840* for * "se acercó al perro"*. 
Web Results *1* - *4* of *4* for * "se le acercó al perro"*.

As you can see -- your syntax is only seen in hits from 'our' forum. But in articles elsewhere the 'proper' syntax does 'not' contain LE and 'a' is the marker of a complemento de régimen.


----------



## Vikingo

NewdestinyX said:


> [...] The books I have, Alarcos, Bello, Seco, Marquez, *Butt & Benjamin* all make clear that many of these movement verbs are reflexive in quality. [...]


 
I used to think of "acercarse" as a reflexive verb (I'm moving *myself*, willfully and with my own muscles) until I read a few posts on this thread, and then consulted Butt & Benjamin.

My apologies to the two great authors if I'm way off, but here is how I see their viewpoint:

They have a whole chapter (and more) dedicated to what they call "pronominal verbs" (chapter 26), and these verbs come in 8 main categories, among them are "reflexive" (category 1): me lavo, me calzo; and "se de matización" (category 4): se fue, se murió, te bajaste, me lo esperaba, se lo cree..

It seems to me that the discussion in this thread is between those two, and that the latter is called (in this thread, at least) "pure pronominal verbs".

To me, the way that B&B categorize the pronominal verbs seems very pragmatic and sane, though. In their table of categories, they have taken into account such factors as whether or not the verb is in singular or plural, who is the person of the verb, and whether or not we're talking about living or non-living subjects.

What I have a question about, though, is where you find their support for your particular viewpoint?

They have lots of examples of verbs of motion in "se de matización", but I don't see any in "reflexive meaning". The only place I see "acercarse" used is in chapter 11.8, "Pronouns with verbs of motion". They don't specify which category these verbs fall into, but as mentioned, "se de matización" carries a lot of examples with verbs of motion in chapter 26.

"Él se le acercó por la espalda" (J. Marsé, Sp.)
"Ella se le reunió al doblar la esquina" (L. Goytisolo, Sp.)
"Hoy, el que se te acerca es a menudo un drogadicto" (A. Bryce Echenique, Pe., dialogue)

Where do you find support from B&B? Don't these examples, if anything, point in the other direction? (se de matización?)

By the way, it seems to me from an answer that Pitt received from the RAE earlier, that they also use this broad brush (all categories) when they're talking about "U. t. c. p.".

Great thread, also  But please don't hurt each other 

EDIT: the definition of a pronominal verb from B&B is: Pronominal verbs [...] are those which are accompanied by an object pronoun [...] which is of the same person and number as the verb's subject [...].


----------



## NewdestinyX

Vikingo said:


> They have lots of examples of verbs of motion in "se de matización", but I don't see any in "reflexive meaning". The only place I see "acercarse" used is in chapter 11.8, "Pronouns with verbs of motion". They don't specify which category these verbs fall into, but as mentioned, "se de matización" carries a lot of examples with verbs of motion in chapter 26.
> 
> "Él se le acercó por la espalda" (J. Marsé, Sp.)
> "Ella se le reunió al doblar la esquina" (L. Goytisolo, Sp.)
> "Hoy, el que se te acerca es a menudo un drogadicto" (A. Bryce Echenique, Pe., dialogue)
> 
> Where do you find support from B&B? Don't these examples, if anything, point in the other direction? (se de matización?)



I just went back over those same passages and the B&B is not conclusive about this issue because they do use another categorization system from the Spanish authors. They are trying to help the English speaker get their mind around the topic. I must agree that I cannot include them in my list of support. I apologize but I withdraw that claim of their support. It's been a while ago that I did my heavy studying on this issue and remember prefering the B&B position on many issues only to find that a lot of the native Spanish speaking grammarians didn't see things the same way. 

The SE de matización doesn't attempt to define the syntactic function of SE or the other parts of speech. THe B&B is the best 'descriptive' grammar I have and a must have for any student of Spanish but it often doesn't help us resolve pure 'syntax' issues as is the topic of the thread. As Ivy has made the challenge I will go back thru my sources and find an example or two. Though he has only cited source but no quotes either that prove the case.



> By the way, it seems to me from an answer that Pitt received from the RAE earlier, that they also use this broad brush (all categories) when they're talking about "U. t. c. p.".


 Too broad a brush unfortunately.

I'm also aware the B&B calls any verb that takes the pronoun as 'pronominal' -- that's their way of not have to title the chapter: "Verb That Take an Atonic Pronoun that Agrees With the Subject." LOL!!! I actually don't have a problem with calling the whole bucket Pronominal Verbs -- because it speaks to function. But then anytime the pronoun is used for even a Dative of Interest or Emphasis would fall into the category as well - and that's too far away from what the RAE describes and defines as 'pronominal'.

I realize that I have taken (well Lazarus also said it can be seen both ways) the least popular position here. But I do not think it's an anglicized way to look at it as several have implied. Logically, in movement verbs with animate things -- the subject is the patient and doer of the verb's action. This is classic reflexive usage - logically. Ultimately some of the newer works of grammar like the DPD and Nebrija-Bello that Ivy cites have tried to tackle formerly ambiguous issues and wrestle them to the ground and, for doing so, we need have them in high regard as they are edited by the RAE. But though Ivy cites a page number he is not giving us enough context to determine if he has a case. He gave us two disjointed sentences that I know are not one after the other in his citation earlier. I need to see a whole paragraph to be sure that position is incorrect. Even then I wish Lazarus who has so many of his books would be willing to cut and paste something from his vast library.

This is just one of those topics where the students need to accept that grammarians can see things different ways. As I've said so many time -- grammar is not the study of science and absolutes. It's more like the study of music and art. There are observable 'commonalities' in the structure from which you can 'derive' a prescription. And a student should learn the prescribed.

Thanks for the challenge!
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> You cannot PARSE that sentence that WAY, you should read NEBRIJA-BELLO, that *SE is not DO*, it is a reflexive marker with NO NOMINAL FUNCTION. -----------
> There is not any SOURCE with page and paragraph that say otherwise. I have SECO and ALARCOS, give me the PAGE NUMBER and paragraph with the VERB ACERCARSE to support your wrong perception of this verb, ACERCARSE. I will sit and wait to read your sources with this verb.
> Ivy29



Then you need to get J.A de Molina Redondo's work "Usos de SE" (Universidad de Granada) which clearly makes my case for me. Let's read and add to our knowledge:
__________________________



> 5. Hay que incluir entre los reflexivos una larga serie de verbos transitivos de «movimiento», como *acercar*, alejar, apartar, apear, apostar, aproximar, etc.; todos ellos, en efecto, admiten la construcción con objeto directo distinto del sujeto:
> 
> - Me acerqué a la puerta. / Lo acerqué a la puerta.
> - Me apartaré del bullicio. / La apartaré del bullicio.
> - Apostó a tres hombres en lo alto del cerro. / Se apostó en lo alto del cerro.
> 
> Sólo una supuesta diferencia de sentido ha dado pie para afirmar que estos verbos en forma pronominal son intransitivos; no hay tal diferencia: lo único que ocurre es que con estos verbos la faceta agente y la paciente del sujeto no son captadas de modo diferenciado por los sentidos del observador, mientras que sí lo son con lavarse, por ejemplo.
> 
> _"Usos del SE" - J. A. de Molina Redondo (Universidad de Granada)_


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> You should also recall that the a-personal for the IO is more common than for the DO.


No lo es para nada. El 'a' que marca el CI mencionado en una oración no es 'a' personal simplemente porque si el CI es un cosa -- sigue haciendo falta la preposición 'a'. Personal 'a', por definición, solo es necesario para marcar los objetos animados.



> *María se le acercó al perro* ( verb acercarse, le IO)


Esta oración solo tiene sentido con 'le' si el perro es de una persona diferente que el sujeto y 'le' es un dativo de posesión.

María y Elena estaban en el cuarto con el perro de Elena.

María se le acercó al perro (el perro de Elena - 'su' perro).

María (suj) se (refl prn CD) le (dat de pos) acercó (vtr) al perro (CR).
_____________
I want to make clear for any students here that Ivy is correct when he mentioned earlier that 'pronominal' verbs can take an Indirect Object. That is completely correct from my study as well. But -- with verbs of movement the 'a' can only be understood as 'destination'. Therefore 'a' is being used simply in its 'starting a prepositional phrase' role- and it's not being used to mark the Indirect Object. 'A' with verbs of movement is like using 'hacia' (toward). And a redundant IO pronoun would never be used when 'a' marks a prepositional phrase of destination (called a complemento de régimen in Spanish). I have started a thread about this SE LE -- AL aspect since it is not on topic in this thread. Come and help, please

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

In fairness as I go back and get refamiliarized with Seco's writings (thanks to Lazarus for his reminder on this one and the last quote) we see this entry which supports Ivy's and Pitt's position:



> *acercar
> *a) [...] b) *pronominal* Pasar a estar cerca o más cerca. Frec se omite el compl por consabido.
> Tb fig. I Aldecoa Cuentos 1, 116: El tiempo de las zarzamoras se acercaba, pero no había zarzamoras. ByN 24.1.79, 56: Al acercarse las elecciones ya está subiendo.
> 
> _ Diccionario Manuel Seco._


----------



## Pitt

Si lo he entendido bien *acercarse* es un verbo pronominal: La particula *se *no tiene ninguna función sintáctica (no es CD):

Juan *se* acerca a María.
Las vacaciones *se* acercan.

¿Es verdad?

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Si lo he entendido bien *acercarse* es un verbo pronominal: La particula *se *no tiene ninguna función sintáctica (no es CD):
> 
> Juan *se* acerca a María.
> Las vacaciones *se* acercan.
> 
> ¿Es verdad?
> 
> Pitt



Como he dicho hasta el principio -- depende del autor que lees. El DRAE no tiene un verbo pronominal listado con el significado 'una persona moviendo más cerca' y citación que colgué hace 2 ó 3 mensajes (¿la leiste?), dice que acercar(se) y otros verbos de movimiento usan el pronombre átono como un CD. 

Pero hay fuentes también, como Seco y Maria Moliner, que tienen la posición tuya. Es una elección de cada estudiante - cuál posición para adoptar.

Pero se ve de ambas maneras en la mente del nativo según las fuentes que hemos estudiado.

Así que -- elige una.

No tengo miedo de admitir que hay unas pocas más que adoptan la posición tuya. Pero hay dos maneras de verlo.

También hemos aprendido en este hilo que los pronombres reflexivos (me, te, se, nos, os, se) se pueden anteponer al CI = le - aun cuando desempeñan el papel de CD.

Muy buen hilo. Gracias, Pitt, por él.
Grant


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Si lo he entendido bien *acercarse* es un verbo pronominal: La particula *se *no tiene ninguna función sintáctica (no es CD):
> 
> Juan *se* acerca a María.
> Las vacaciones *se* acercan.
> 
> ¿Es verdad?
> 
> Pitt


 
*Las vacaciones se acercan* I think different the syntax, because the grammatical elements are inanimated. 

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> Como he dicho hasta el principio -- depende del autor que lees. El DRAE no tiene un verbo pronominal listado con el significado 'una persona moviendo más cerca' y citación que colgué hace 2 ó 3 mensajes (¿la leiste?), dice que acercar(se) y otros verbos de movimiento usan el pronombre átono como un CD.
> 
> Pero hay fuentes también, como Seco y Maria Moliner, que tienen la posición tuya. Es una elección de cada estudiante - cuál posición para adoptar.
> 
> Pero se ve de ambas maneras en la mente del nativo según las fuentes que hemos estudiado.
> 
> Así que -- elige una.
> 
> No tengo miedo de admitir que hay unas pocas más que adoptan la posición tuya. Pero hay dos maneras de verlo.
> 
> También hemos aprendido en este hilo que los pronombres reflexivos (me, te, se, nos, os, se) se pueden anteponer al *CI = le - aun cuando desempeñan el papel de CD.*
> *That's NOT CORRECT*, and NOBODY HAS SAID THAT, the ORDER is SE=IO+DO, no one can state that, and is NOT WRITTEN nowhere
> 
> Muy buen hilo. Gracias, Pitt, por él.
> Grant


 

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> No lo es para nada. El 'a' que marca el CI mencionado en una oración no es 'a' personal simplemente porque si el CI es un cosa -- sigue haciendo falta la preposición 'a'. Personal 'a', por definición, solo es necesario para marcar los objetos animados.
> 
> Esta oración solo tiene sentido con 'le' si el perro es de una persona diferente que el sujeto y 'le' es un dativo de posesión.
> 
> María y Elena estaban en el cuarto con el perro de Elena.
> 
> María se le acercó al perro (el perro de Elena - 'su' perro).
> 
> María (suj) se (refl prn CD) le (dat de pos) acercó (vtr) al perro (CR).
> _____________
> I want to make clear for any students here that Ivy is correct when he mentioned earlier that 'pronominal' verbs can take an Indirect Object. That is completely correct from my study as well. But -- with verbs of movement the 'a' can only be understood as 'destination'. Therefore 'a' is being used simply in its 'starting a prepositional phrase' role- and it's not being used to mark the Indirect Object. 'A' with verbs of movement is like using 'hacia' (toward). And a redundant IO pronoun would never be used when 'a' marks a prepositional phrase of destination (called a complemento de régimen in Spanish). I have started a thread about this SE LE -- AL aspect since it is not on topic in this thread. Come and help, please
> 
> Grant


 
*Él se acerca a Madrid ( CITY, geographical place, inanimated, destination)*
*Él se acerca al perro ( Perro animated, and possibly HE could bite your hands OFF, hoping that MADRID does not bite) a-personal, are for ANIMATED living beings or PERSONIFICATION of things.*

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> *Él se acerca a Madrid ( CITY, geographical place, inanimated, destination)*
> *Él se acerca al perro ( Perro animated, and possibly HE could bite your hands OFF, hoping that MADRID does not bite) a-personal, are for ANIMATED living beings or PERSONIFICATION of things.*
> 
> Ivy29


Mi refutación de esta declaración es en el otro hilo donde corresponde. 'le' no es el tema de este hilo. 

Aqui: http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=4493011&postcount=16

Grant


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> *Él se acerca a Madrid ( CITY, geographical place, inanimated, destination)*
> *Él se acerca al perro ( Perro animated, and possibly HE could bite your hands OFF, hoping that MADRID does not bite) a-personal, are for ANIMATED living beings or PERSONIFICATION of things.*
> 
> Ivy29


 
Lo veo así:

Cosa:
Él se acerca a Madrid > Él se acerca allí > Él se le acerca. 

Persona o animal personificado:
Él se acerca a María > Él se le acerca. 
Él se acerca al perro > Él se le acerca. 

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Lo veo así:
> 
> Cosa:
> Él se acerca a Madrid > Él se acerca allí > Él se le acerca.


 Estamos de acuerdo.



> Persona o animal personificado:
> Él se acerca a María > Él se le acerca.
> Él se acerca al perro > Él se le acerca.
> 
> Pitt


Coincido en que se usa así pero no estoy de acuerdo que es la norma -- 

Este análisis no corresponde en este hilo. Mí refutación y análisis están en el otro hilo que empecé: Función Sintáctica de 'LE'.

Aquí: http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=4493011&postcount=15

Grant


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi!
I agree with Pitt since:
Él se acerca a Madrid > "a Madrid": just a complement.
Él se [le] acerca a María / Él se [le] acerca al perro > "María" and "el perro": indirect objects.
Bye.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Milton Sand said:


> Hi!
> I agree with Pitt since:
> Él se acerca a Madrid > "a Madrid": just a complement.
> Él se [le] acerca a María / Él se [le] acerca al perro > "María" and "el perro": indirect objects.
> Bye.



Mi refutación está aquí:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=4493011&postcount=17


----------



## Milton Sand

Muy bien, Newdestiny. Ya lo pillé y me convence.
Chao.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Lo veo así:
> 
> Cosa:
> Él se acerca a Madrid > Él se acerca allí > Él se le acerca.
> 
> Persona o animal personificado:
> Él se acerca a María > Él se le acerca.
> Él se acerca al perro > Él se le acerca.
> 
> Pitt


 
Exactly, Pitt.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> Pitt: Persona o animal personificado:
> Él se acerca a María > Él se le acerca.
> Él se acerca al perro > Él se le acerca.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, Pitt.
> 
> Ivy29
Click to expand...

But let's be clear that: le, replacing a circumstantial complement (CR) as above, is a colloquial usage only -- and not prescribed by grammarians. 
Él se acerca a María.
Él se le acerca. [this doesn't follow the rules]
Él se acerca a ella. [this is correct way to replace "María"]


----------



## Ivy29

NewdestinyX said:


> As I stated before and elaborated on in the other thread - le, replacing a circumstantial complement (CR) as above, is a colloquial usage only -- and not prescribed by grammarians.
> Él se acerca a María.
> Él se le acerca. [this doesn't follow the rules]
> Él se acerca a ella. [this is correct way to replace "María"]


 
*Again you are INVENTING upon NON REAL reasoning*. How come you state that you can put a sentence with *a-personal* and you cannot replace it with its proper non-stressed pronoun or clitic.

*él se acerca a María*
*él se acerca a ella*
*el se le acerca*
*a* *ella* se *le *acerca.

Ivy29


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ivy29 said:


> *Again you are INVENTING upon NON REAL reasoning*. How come you state that you can put a sentence with *a-personal* and you cannot replace it with its proper non-stressed pronoun or clitic.
> 
> *él se acerca a María* *él se acerca a ella* *el se le acerca*
> *a*  *ella* se *le *acerca.
> 
> Ivy29



Mi refutación está en el otro hilo. No corresponde al tema de este hilo.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=4502040&postcount=30

Y mira lo que dice la RAE sobre acercarse:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=4502206&postcount=31


----------

